#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-03
<TildaTurn> o/
<djura-san> *happy new year bitches :)
<filip023> Poz narode..
<Beretta021> o/
<Githzerai> Jel ima ovde ko trezan? :)
<promis1> ja
<Githzerai> a ti vazda moraš da se razlikuješ od ostalih? :) ;)
<Githzerai> Å a ima?
<promis1> pravim tortu
<Githzerai> Ene? Prijatno. :)
<promis1> tek je pravim
<promis1> rano jej za prijanto
<Githzerai> Pa, i pojedinačni sastojci su ukusni, a uvek nečeg ima viška.... :)
<promis1> ono u pravu si
<promis1> morao sam da po;istim ;okoladu sa tanjira
<Githzerai> Pa gde da se baci, majku mu..... :P
<milke> ooo ja ne bih mogao više tortu da jedem
<milke> Å¡to je mnogo mnogo je :D
<Githzerai> Pa kad si svinja i ne umeš da uživaš u malim stvarima :D ;)
<milke> 6 meseci ne vidim ni t od torte, i onda u 7 dana slatkiši uz svaki obrok :D
<milke> no Gitz, kako si ti?
<milke> :D
<Githzerai> Radmi noćnu, jopet......
<promis1> sretan rad
<promis1> odoh u horizontalu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-04
<nikolam> http://www.abc.se/~m9339/linux/linuxdoc/linuxnews03a.html
<Beretta021> ooo nikolam ziv si :)
<nikolam> ojha :) Beretta021
<Beretta021> nema te vamo vise nesto :P
<nikolam> Eto navratim po nekad :) A jesam ziv, samo sam se malko utjUutO :)
<Beretta021> :)
<nikolam> Pa ono, kako se mora, tako se zivi i slicno
<nikolam> Tu sam ja inace
<Beretta021> aham
<nikolam> kome trebam, moze me naci
<Beretta021> :)
<nikolam> kako si ti
<Beretta021> dobro je
<Beretta021> fala na pitanju
<Beretta021> ide nekako :)
<Beretta021> vratio sam se sa Arch-a na Kubuntu
<Beretta021> :P
<nikolam> Ima li neko vesti oko sr6untu oni su se definitivno utjutali
<Beretta021> nemam pojma
<nikolam> A p lepo, ja verovatno necu skoro da se saltam na KDE,
<Beretta021> sta se sa time desilo
<nikolam> Pa koliko ja znam nista, eno prezentacije ziva i zdrava
<Beretta021> ma 10.10 je odlican
<Beretta021> KDE radi ko lud
<nikolam> ja sam na LTS po obicaju
<Beretta021> hmmm kde i 10.04 nisu bas najsjajniji
<nikolam> Verujem al nemam zivaca ni mogucnosti sad da menjam
<Beretta021> ako sluzi dobro je :)
<nikolam> Sad bi mi prijalo da nadjem posao, trenutno trazim nesto i tako..
<Beretta021> ahaa
<nikolam> Linus je bio na faksu 91/2 i 91 je kupio 386 PC..
<nikolam> Ja sam u to vreme kukao tjaletu (do duse 1992) da mi kupi Amigu i tako..
<Beretta021> hehehe
<nikolam> Pa da a vecj 1996 se uveliko koristi Linux i X i netscape u Domu omladine u BG, ono, 12 racunara, internet, nalog na jenom radi na svima itd
<nikolam> tj 95 na 96 zima
<nikolam> s obzirom da lilnus kaze da je 0.12 koji je bio upotrebljiv ali jos ne samostalan izasao 5 januara 1992.. to je lepo
<nikolam> Vazno je i da se ne zaborave NEWS grupe (NNTP) kao medij za slobodnu objavu i komunikaciju na projektima
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ja se ni ne secam prvog kompa
<nikolam> (danasnji forumi su neslobodni jer uvek ima neki gazda vlasnik itd i to je centralizovano a NTTP je distribuiran
<Beretta021> bio sam mnogo mali :P
<nikolam> Moj prvi komp je bio Sharp MZ700 sa ugradjenim kasetofonom, prikljucivao se na TV imao i biper ugradjen sa 6 oktava i imao 64 KB Z80A, dobru tastaturu i znakovnu grafiku
<nikolam> Trosio sam ga krajem osamdesetih, tako nekako
<Beretta021> :P
<nikolam> I uvek sam zalio sto nije bio C64 jer sam slabo imao igara
<Beretta021> ja mislim da sam ja 286icu imao
<nikolam> Iy ove perspektive, Bejzik je bio pravo ubijanje programiranej kod mladih ljudi
<nikolam> Mikrosoft je time unistio generacije programera ja mislim
<Beretta021> ma sve je unistio :P
<Beretta021> e begam ja na spavanje
<nikolam> licencirao ga svima i svuda je bio u ROM u kucnim racunarima. A Basic nikad nije imao kompajler i njim nije moglo da se napravi nista pametno.. ako se ne radi u asembleru
<nikolam> Aj u redu
<nikolam> samo da zans da je 286 bio Ok masina
<nikolam> Win 3 i tako to.. radio sam na tome sa crno belim monitorem i bilo je ok negde
<nikolam> Laku nocj i ako ima neki posao dodatni javi ;) Beretta021
<TildaTurn> o/
<milke> \o
<dOkk> szevasztok!
<dOkk> oh, izvinite! zdravo! :)
<dOkk> dobro vece!
<HTC> pozdrav svima
<dOkk> pozdrav!
<HTC> vako imam problem sa drajverima za graficku
<HTC> instalirao sam one ponudjene
<HTC> i samo crn skrin
<HTC> kako da ih skinem
<HTC> bolje je radio bez drajvera :D
<HTC> tacnije sad ne radi uopste haha
<webmasteryoda> B!
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis> Pozz Yoda, kako je stanje u source-u?
<webmasteryoda> u source-u.... :)
<webmasteryoda> jedini source koji ja poznajem je force
<webmasteryoda> may the force be with you
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> promise
<webmasteryoda> da te pitam nešto
<webmasteryoda> jesi tu
<promis> jesam
<webmasteryoda> samo sekund
<webmasteryoda> e tu sam
<webmasteryoda> pazi
<webmasteryoda> ovih dana su me mnoge firme kontaktirale oko legalizacije
<webmasteryoda> e sad..... o cemu ja razmisljam
<webmasteryoda> hocu da im forsiram pricu o linuxu
<webmasteryoda> ali se bojim da forsiram pricu o ubuntu
<Maverick> pozz...zelim da pocnem PHP da ucim...pa sam skinuo sa PHP.com sajt-a php5.3.4 program ,koji nzm kako da instaliram...  postoji text fajl INSTALL ,ali dzabe mi to :D
<promis> dobro
<webmasteryoda> maverick to se instalira iz software centra
<webmasteryoda> a ne da se skida sa sajta
<Maverick> pa nisam nasao
<webmasteryoda> da nastavim pricu
<Maverick> ae
<webmasteryoda> maverick malo si upao u pricu... :)
<Maverick> ok....
<webmasteryoda> ima paket koji podrazumeva apache, php i mysql
<webmasteryoda> mislim da se zove laamp
<Maverick> to je ?
<webmasteryoda> ili xampp
<Maverick> instalira se preko software centra ?
<webmasteryoda> da, pokusaj da ga nadjes
<webmasteryoda> uglavnom
<Maverick> ne izbacuje nista na to ime
<Maverick> laamp
<webmasteryoda> aj sacekaj da zavrsim ply
<webmasteryoda> plz
<Maverick> ae ok ;)
<webmasteryoda> promis jesi li tu jos uvek
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis> jesam
<webmasteryoda> pazi, imam u firmi 10 racunara
<webmasteryoda> svi su na ubuntu
<webmasteryoda> jel mozes da verujes da od tih 10 racunara mi je puklo 3
<webmasteryoda> plus sto su mnogi moji drugari pokusali da instaliraju
<webmasteryoda> i na kraju krajeva i uspeli
<webmasteryoda> ali je mnogima pukao
<webmasteryoda> i odustali su
<webmasteryoda> a fora je u tome sto sam ja sada dosao u situaciju da moram da ponudim resenje za posao
<promis> dobro
<webmasteryoda> pa se pitam
<webmasteryoda> koji distro je stabilniji
<webmasteryoda> a da je dovoljno pristupacan i ne previse tezak
<promis> slabo ti mogu pomoži u tome. Ja sam samo ozbiljno korstio Ubuntu.
<webmasteryoda> a cini mi se da kod tebe u signature pise distrowatch
<webmasteryoda> hmmm
<promis> Planiram kad završim sa obavezama da probam drugi distro. SLitaz
<webmasteryoda> mislio sam nesto vise kao debian
<webmasteryoda> ali malo laksi
<promis> Ja sam isntalirao Ubuntu do sada na 5 računara
<webmasteryoda> debian je nekako previse sirov
<Ddpbf> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1239-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<TildaTurn> debian :)
<promis> i svi rade
<webmasteryoda> pa pazi
<webmasteryoda> rade i meni 3 kod kuce
<webmasteryoda> ali u firmi mi puklo 3 komada
<webmasteryoda> fora je sto su mi svi racunari u firmi razliciti
<webmasteryoda> ili pukne nakon apdejta
<webmasteryoda> ili jednostavno upadne u kernel panic
<webmasteryoda> ili pukne grafika... itd
<promis> slažem se da dosta zavisi od hardvera, vidim to po forumu
<promis> moguće da sam ja imao sreće
<webmasteryoda> kontao sam da probam sa suse
<webmasteryoda> ili tako nesto
<Ddpbf> немој сусе
<TildaTurn> :(
<webmasteryoda> dalibore sta ti kazes
<promis> ono što imaš od izbora, bar po distrowatchu su Fedora, open suse
<webmasteryoda> imas li neku ideju
<Ddpbf> чек шта ти треба
<Ddpbf> за интернет кафе или...
<webmasteryoda> znaci treba mi nesto malo konzervativnije od ubuntua
<webmasteryoda> ali opet dovoljno jednostavno
<Ddpbf> па дебијан
<webmasteryoda> i upotrebljivo u poslovnom okruzenju
<Ddpbf> нана (минт)
<webmasteryoda> mislis lmde
<webmasteryoda> ili bas mint
<promis> Ovi iz Blender instituta su na radnim stanicama koristili Ubuntu
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> има и мандрива
<Ddpbf> није лоша али има мало пакета
<promis> dok su pravili sve svoje filmove
<webmasteryoda> i ne treba puno paketa
<webmasteryoda> znaci ide samo internet i open office
<Ddpbf> сад ако неће неко да се дрка превише стави мандриву
<Ddpbf> зенвок је добар за интернет кафее
<Ddpbf> мада све ми мирише на дебијан
<webmasteryoda> aj probacu mandrivu i fedoru pa cu videti
<webmasteryoda> a debian sam probao i muku sam mucio sa njim kod kuce
<promis> Pa predpostvljam da bi za te zahteve i CentOS bio dobar, ali verujem da si navikao na debian way
<Ddpbf> центос је млого матор
<Ddpbf> може и убунту 8.04
<promis> jeste mator, ali radi Office, i internet ?
<Ddpbf> он је јако стабилан
<promis> :)
<webmasteryoda> pazi kad sam rekao konzervativan nisam mislio sirov po pitanju konfigurisanja
<webmasteryoda> nego samo da ide sa starijim verzijama
<webmasteryoda> stabilnim
<webmasteryoda> kao kod debiana
<webmasteryoda> a s druge strane kada sam probao debian morao sam hiljadu stvari preko wikia
<Ddpbf> пробај са хардијем
<webmasteryoda> sto je bilo katastrofa
<Ddpbf> прво
<Ddpbf> па онда минт или кранчбенг
<promis> Hardy je bio dobar. držao sam ga skoro 2 godine
<Ddpbf> а даље гедору и кандриву
<webmasteryoda> ali on nema vise podrsku
<promis> odprilke
<Ddpbf> ко?
<promis> ne znam, Yoda, Meni je za sada sve stabilno
<Ddpbf> има подршку
<Ddpbf> до априла
<Ddpbf> ако ставиш серверско издање
<webmasteryoda> hmmm.... aprila je za par meseci
<Ddpbf> има још 2 године
<Ddpbf> инсталирај сервер
<Ddpbf> и само лупи
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<webmasteryoda> aha.... vidis o tome nisam razmisljao
<webmasteryoda> to je mozda dobro resenje
<promis> zavisi šta imaš od hardvera
<Ddpbf> него јеси пробо како луцид фрцера
<Ddpbf> на тим машинама
<webmasteryoda> pa generalno gledano to su veoma šarene mašine
<webmasteryoda> nisam još probao ništa.... to je jedna firma - idem sutra kod njih
<webmasteryoda> jkp
<webmasteryoda> imaju neki program u accessu
<Ddpbf> па скини оба
<webmasteryoda> ne znam oce li to ici preko open offica
<Ddpbf> и луцид и харди
<webmasteryoda> da, to cu i da uradim
<Ddpbf> може мс офис преко вајна
<webmasteryoda> mislim da wine nije resenje
<webmasteryoda> previse je spor
<promis> pa ako su zakucani sa ms office
<promis> ne znam šta da im kažeš
<promis> 1. da nabave novi program
<promis> 2. kupe MS
<promis> Moj drug je koristio Mandrivu i izrazio se pozitivno
<promis> Ja se više ložim na "kućne" distro-e
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... to je sve ok....
<webmasteryoda> ja sam probao dosta različitih distroa
<webmasteryoda> najduže sam se zadržao na archz
<webmasteryoda> ali sam se ponovo vratio na ubuntu
<webmasteryoda> nekako mi je najlakši
<webmasteryoda> i najbliži
<webmasteryoda> najdraži
<Ddpbf> heh
<Ddpbf> и једини на ком кд еради нормално
<Ddpbf> (тренутно)
<Ddpbf> *кде
<webmasteryoda> e pa da
<webmasteryoda> zato sam i odustao od archa
<webmasteryoda> radio je savrseno sa kde
<webmasteryoda> a onda nakon jednog update-a
<promis> Mislim, predpostavljam da uvek mogu d kupe RedHat, jeftinije od MS koliko se sećam
<webmasteryoda> prso
<webmasteryoda> misliš li da vredi kupovati redhat
<webmasteryoda> šta ga to toliko odvaja od ostalih linux distribucija pa se plaća
<Ddpbf> ништа
<Ddpbf> скини центос и имаш редхет за џ
<Ddpbf> они продају само подршку
<Ddpbf> и понеки програм што га спакују
<Ddpbf> ми на серверу тјерамо центос
<Ddpbf> :>
<promis> Self-support Subscription (1 year) $49
<promis> Centos se vodi kao distribucija od integriteta, zajedno sa RedHatom
<promis> ono bar, na osnovu nekih preporuka za odredjene vlasničke softvere
<promis> Windows XP (with Service Pack 2 or later), Windows 7 (64-bit), or Linux RHEL 5.4.
<promis> Microsoft Windows Vista Business (SP2 or higher), Microsoft Windows XP x64 Edition (SP2 or higher), Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Apple Mac OS X 10.6.2, Red Hat® Enterprise Linux® 5.4 WS, or Fedora™ 11 operating system
<webmasteryoda> ne kontam šta ti to znači promise
<promis> Linux:
<promis>      Ubuntu 9.04
<promis>      Debian 5.0 (32 and 64-bit)
<promis>      RHEL 5
<promis>      Fedora Core 6
<promis> Pa navodim ti specifikacije vlasničkih softvera
<promis> koji se koriste u "industriji"
<Ddpbf> ред хет није власнички софтвер
<Ddpbf> то је углавном слободни софтвер
<promis> nisam rekao da je redhat vlasnički
<Ddpbf> а плаћаш подршку и неке неслободне компоненте
<webmasteryoda> ali ne kontam zašto bi se koristio 9.04 kada nije lts
<promis> nemoj tako strikno da shvataš, taj program je spomenuo i Ubuntu
<Ddpbf> аха
<fantastic001> koliko ubuntu server ima podrsku
<promis> # Fedora Core 2
<promis> # Fedora Core 4
<promis> # Fedora 8
<promis> # Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4
<promis> # Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5
<fantastic001> koliko server ubuntu ima podrsku a koliko server lts
<webmasteryoda> server 4 ili 5 god.... nisam siguran
<promis> server ima dužu
<promis> ovde ima tabela trajanja podrške http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_releases
<Ddpbf> 5 година је лтс сервер
<promis> Fedora 12 or higher / OpenSuse 11.1 or higher / Ubuntu 9.10 or higher.
<promis> eto Yoda, specifikacije par programa kojih sam se setio
<promis> koje se distribucije spominju
<webmasteryoda> thx promis
<webmasteryoda> ovo je zaista bilo od pomoći
<webmasteryoda> probaću sva ova rešenja pa ćemo videti
<promis> i to je sve softver koji košta više hiljada $
<promis> i koristi se u "industriji"
<promis> naveo sam ovo, ako pratimo tu "biznis" logiku
<promis> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/i/tr/cms/contentPics/t01520001102cic01_01.gif
<promis> au ovo je matoro
<promis> Sorry, 178.223.159.30 has been greylisted by http:BL.
<promis> Å ta je ovo?
<webmasteryoda> gde ti je to izbacio
<webmasteryoda> to za BL
<promis> pa na tom IP-u
<promis> http://www.mepis.org/
<webmasteryoda> to kod mene radi bez problema
<Ddpbf> јодо пријатељу, па што овај буђави квасел
<webmasteryoda> znam šta ćeš reći
<webmasteryoda> Konversation
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ali iskreno tako mi je od starta
<webmasteryoda> nikako da ga zamenim
<webmasteryoda> i meni smeta...... :) znam da je konversation mnogo bolji
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Ddpbf> мало треба да се подеси конзерва што јест јест
<Ddpbf> ах мепис
<Ddpbf> стари добри кде 3
<webmasteryoda> nostalgija... :)
<Ddpbf> promis: неки од админа тог сајта
<Ddpbf> је ставио твој ип на сиву листу
<Ddpbf> то је твој ип
<promis> moj IP
<promis> da, da stvarno
<Ddpbf> [00:35] [Ко‑је] promis је ~johnny@178-223-159-30.dynamic.isp.telekom.rs (purple)
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> zanimljivo
<promis> a ja mislio Linux otporan na trojance ;)
<Ddpbf> иначе свако ко је на истом каналу као и ти
<Ddpbf> одрдиш му /whois nick
<promis> znm
<Ddpbf> и сазнаш му ип
<promis> gledam izveštaj za ovaj "moj" IP
<promis> poslato 8 spam emailova
<promis> pre 1,5 mesec
<Ddpbf> па добро то је генерички ип
<Ddpbf> од лелекоња
<promis> pa da
<Ddpbf> само извади кабал и врати
<promis> super, nisam ovo video do sada
<webmasteryoda> spammeru stari.... :)
<webmasteryoda> ajde priznaj, jesi mi ti slao one mailove iz nigerije
<nikolam> Ddpbf, cjaos
<nikolam> cjaos svima
<Ddpbf> М никола
<Ddpbf> :)
<nikolam> (:
<Maverick> dal ste sad slobodni :D ?
<Maverick> evo o5 da pitam...treba mi neki program za PHP - editor
<Maverick> za linux
<Maverick> s php.com sam skinuo ali nzm da instaliram
<Maverick> ima li neki program u software centru ?
<webmasteryoda> dalibor ti je gore dao odgovor
<webmasteryoda> evo ti još jednom link
<webmasteryoda> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1239-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<Ddpbf> чек треба ти да у нечему пишеш код?
<Maverick> da
<Ddpbf> па узми обични гедит
<Maverick> ne ,ne odg mi to
<Maverick> pre kad sam bio na wind sam koristio ovaj sa php.com
<Ddpbf> како се зове?
<Maverick> php editor
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-05
<webmasteryoda> pa ima nekoliko prilično dobrih editora
<webmasteryoda> za php
<Maverick> to su ?
<webmasteryoda> ček da vidim
<Maverick> ae
<webmasteryoda> nvu
<webmasteryoda> je jedan od boljih
<webmasteryoda> a možeš i scream
<Ddpbf> imaš gphpedit
<webmasteryoda> ili
<webmasteryoda> e to
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Ddpbf> читаво развојно окружење
<Maverick> gphpedit koristim sad
<Maverick> ali nije nesto bogat s opcijama :)
<Ddpbf> kdevelop
<Ddpbf> пробај њега
<Maverick> cek
<Maverick> ovaj mi odgovara..
<Maverick> ima li jos neki
<Maverick> da imam rezervu xD ?
<Ddpbf> може и кејт са додацима
<Maverick> KEJT  - se zove
<Maverick> ?
<Ddpbf> Kate
<Ddpbf> (кде пандан гедиту)
<Ddpbf> ал требају додаци за синтаксу
<Ddpbf> фино ти буде све у боји
<webmasteryoda> sve je stvar navike..... probaj sve pa ćeš videti koji ti najviše odgovara
<Maverick> odgovaraju mi oba
<Maverick> hvalaa puno :PPP
<maverick> ovaj KDvelop 4 zesce baguje
<maverick> tj pocrni mi ceo program
<maverick> posle 2 sek
<maverick> i ubaguje se
<promis> Nedaj da te truju sa tim K stvarima
<promis> ostani na G
<promis> puh, ode
<webmasteryoda> promise nemoj da vrbujes tako brutalno sa G***** ,,,, ;)
<webmasteryoda> aj laKu noc
<webmasteryoda> :D
<TildaTurn> Gnoc :)
<Ddpbf> лаК ноћ
<webmasteryoda> I neka svi gnomovci sanjaju jetija sa velikim stopalom
<webmasteryoda> :D
<nikolam> Лаку ноћ
<Anpu> pozz!
<fantastic001> mysql> create database stefan
<fantastic001>     -> ;
<fantastic001> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'Fantastic001'@'localhost' to database 'stefan'
<fantastic001> u cemu je problem
<dungodung> fantastic001: nemas prava da pravis baze
<dungodung> (ocigledno)
<dungodung> probaj da uradis to preko root naloga
<Le0ne> o/
<fantastic001> jel u mysql ili u shellu da pokrenem mysql kao root
<TildaTurn> o/
<Anpu> jel zna neko da li je Strigi ok sad za koristiti? ranije je znao da se prejede memorijom povremeno
<Atlantic777> Pozdrav svima! :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-06
<Le0ne> \o
<Go-Run> o/
<TildaTurn> o/
<dragonessblack> `veche.
<promis> čeve
<dragonessblack> promis, pomagaj...
<promis> :D
<promis> pa, zar na badnje veče, problemi
<dragonessblack> skonula sam ubuntu, a kada sam narezala disk, sve je bilo neupotrbljivo, racunajuci i disk... :(
<dragonessblack> *skinula
<dragonessblack> kao da je tek trebalo iskopirati fajlove na disk.
<dragonessblack> ne bih rekla da to tako treba...
<promis> uvek se prvo proverava ispravnost ISO fajla
<dragonessblack> jaaoooooo, to ste mi vec rekli.
<promis> u kom si sistemu sad*
<dragonessblack> win 7
<promis> koliko je veliki taj ISO fajl
<dragonessblack> onoliko koliko je i trebalo... cek da vidim.
<dragonessblack> 696
<promis> to lići da je dobro
<promis> ako hoćeš mogu da ti kažem kako da proveriš ISO
<dragonessblack> pokusaj da objasnis, ako te ne mrzi.
<promis> http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<promis> preuzmi ovaj program
<promis> koji iso si preuzela, daj mi njegovo tačno ime
<dragonessblack> qq... hocu.
<dragonessblack> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<promis> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<promis> ovo ti je suma
<dragonessblack> suma?
<promis> da li znaš da koristiš termianl u win7?
<dragonessblack> kao DOS?
<dragonessblack> ranije sam ulazila u Dos, resavala ponesto kod instalacije, sada gledam gde da udjem u terminal...
<dragonessblack> skinula programcic.
<promis> start>run>cmd
<promis> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<promis> evo ti ovaj GUI program
<dragonessblack> cemu sluzi?
<promis> da izračuna sume
<promis> md5 sume
<promis> imaš ovde uputstvo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<promis> idi dole gde se objašnjava za windows
<dragonessblack> hvala.
<dragonessblack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ
<promis> i da li je ista suma
<promis> dragonessblack, šta se dešava jeli dobar taj ISO?
<dragonessblack> eee, provericu kasnije, moram da idem! hvala, javicu se :)
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<fantastic001> sta se ovde radi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-07
<fantastic001> promis: kad ces probati neki novi distro a ne samo ubuntu
<promis> на пролеће
<promis> аки оде фантастиц
<Mavv> pozz ljudi ,razume li se neko ovde u web barem malo ?
<Mavv> zanima me da ,li downoload sa nekog servera dodatno opterecuje masinu ?
<Mavv> jer mi treba :D
<Mavv> pa pitam
<Mavv> ziv li je neko ,ili su ovo botovi sve za IRC
<promis> нестрпиљив дечко
<Atlantic777> !chroot
<lubotu3> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Atlantic777> !chroot | Atlantic777
<lubotu3> Atlantic777, please see my private message
<maletaski> Nikola igraš se sa botom?
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> Ma na #ubuntu volontiram pa da proverim prvo ovde kako radi i da li radi. :D
<maletaski> opa :D
<Atlantic777> Cekam da mi se kompajlira kernel, pa da ubijem dosadu. :D
<maletaski> lol
<Atlantic777> kako bese ona dpkg komanda za sredjivanje sistema koju Dalibor obozava?
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> можда она са конфигуре
<Atlantic777> ma nekom liku su se nesto sprckali paketi, ima nesto da se to dovede u red
<promis> па то је онда та
<Atlantic777> promis: auff nemam cirilicu ovde...
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> sry
<promis> како то мислиш?
<promis> неможеш да прочиташ шта пишем?
<Atlantic777> Ne mogu nista da procitam. :O Ma nema veze...
<promis> dobro evo latinie
<Atlantic777> Nije do mene. xD Ova konzola ne zna za utf. :P
<promis> dpkg --configure -a
<dOkk> pozdrav!
<promis> yo, whats up dokk
<dOkk> pozdrav!? :)
* maletaski changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Много
<maletaski> TOPIC   Много среће, здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.  |  Hristos se rodi! Sretan božić svima!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: TOPIC   Много среће, здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.  |  Hristos se rodi! Sretan božić svima!
<Ddpbf> аман сале ћерилица
<Ddpbf> :>
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Много среће, здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.  |  Мир Божији, Христос се роди! Срећан Божић!
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> nisam ni obratio pažnju
<maletaski> lol
<peradetlic> Hello
<peradetlic> ima li koga ovde?
<arch_enthusiast> a bas je hteo da nas pozdravi, steta :(
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-08
<markoz> jel moze neko da mi pomogne, kada palim komp i ubuntu mi trazi moj password sve se blokira i nista ne mogu da uradim?!
<hOZSi> Zbog
<pomocmitreba> ima li ovde nekoga ko mi moze pomoci malo?
<pomocmitreba> izgleda da nema :(
<white_mousr> kako najlakse da naucim x86 asembler za windowd
<white_mousr> *windows
<white_mousr> ne znam kako da pocnem
<touch> dobro vece svima
<touch> LTS dobro vece
<touch> OK, OpenSUSE dobro vece
<touch> CentOS?
<touch> pa Srbi su poznati po gostoprimstvu,  spavate li braco svi
<touch> ?
<promis> čeve
<touch> hi Promis
<touch> moze li se nesto napraviti u Srbiji za Linux?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-09
<promis> ne razumem?
<touch> poceo sam projekt u Holandiji,  nas svet je zaglupeo
<touch> rat, beda, inflacija itd
<touch> veruju iskljucivo u novac, sad sam na masini koju cu poslati ocu, 10.10
<touch> radi kao sunce
<promis> na koji "naš" svet misliš?
<touch> Compaq presario 6000V designed for XP... mislim na obican narod, on se boji konzole
<touch> i nece da se pomaze....da sam te pitao da mi otkacis problrm ti bi to i uradio, malo Yakuake, onda top itd
<touch> eto me u julu kod Ruskog cara u Bogradu...sve ce biti Unix drustvance
<touch> ???
<touch> i ti?
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to u julu
<touch> ma zezanje, ja sam Jagodinac a zivim od 1999 u Holandiji i onda se nadjem sa bankarima, svi vrte Unix
<touch> gde zivis?
<touch> Yugobanka...
<promis> bg
<touch> ni jedna banka tamo ne moze da radi bez centralnog sistema, zajednicki itd
<touch> super, onda cemo se i videti
<promis> Ja nisam bankar
<promis> i ne koriatim Unix
<touch> nema veze, bankari placaju jer vrte Unix
<touch> ........imam OpenSolaris na jednoj masini, super
<touch> mi samo narucujemo
<touch> oni placaju
<promis> ništa ja tebe ne razumem
<promis> pričaš isuviše nedorečeno
<Atlantic777> poz svima
<touch> uredu, poceo sam neuredno...
<Atlantic777> promis, sta se resava? :D
<touch> hiAtlantic
<Atlantic777> ja opet nisam u toku...
<touch> nee, Evropska unija je kao i ostali Gnilows, OK?
<promis> prvo si rekao da su srbi stoka, a onda da govoriš kako se može dobro zaraditi na bankarima
<touch> mi smo Linux i nemam nameru da ista zaradim
<Atlantic777> e ljudi, ako su politicke teme, izvolite na pvt ili napravite sebi kanal
<Atlantic777> ipak se zapisuje sve ovo
<Atlantic777> ovo je kanal za tehnicku podrsku
<touch> nee, begaj tamo sa politikom
<Atlantic777> priznajem, nisam u toku, ali na vreme da vas upozorim :D
<touch> prosli mesec sam prebacio 3 PC'a u gradskom savetu u Groningenu na Linux
<touch> 100%zauzeti, zabavno i nemaju frustracije u 9 ujutro
<touch> politika nije moj teren, srbi su tu velika nula
<Atlantic777> lepa vest :)
<touch> hi Atlantic, gde radis?
<touch> i gde zivis?
<Atlantic777> heh ja sam srednjoskolac
<Atlantic777> mali gradic, pedesetak km od NS-a
<touch> jbg ali lepo da vrtis Linux
<Atlantic777> ;)
<Atlantic777> skoro pa od kada sam dobio racunar
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> samo me je dial up tada unistio
<touch> probaj i ti da uvalis jeda PC na Linux u svojoj opstini
<Atlantic777> vec se radi na tome :P
<Atlantic777> u skoli imamo 2 ucionice, u poslednjih mesec dana sam instalirao 15 racunara ljudima koji su me trazili
<Atlantic777> tako da lepo ide
<touch> God Shave Quen
<Atlantic777> a drustvo ni ne moram da spominjem, njih sam odavno prebacio na mracnu stranu naseg kernela :D
<touch> radim sta mogu i koliko me puste
<touch> ....?
<touch> rucno kernel.....?
<Atlantic777> nego, ti racunari, koja je njihova svrha?
<Atlantic777> cisto kancelarijski?
<Atlantic777> touch: ma njih nisam hteo da plasim, obican kubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu
<Atlantic777> po zelji i moci racunara
<touch> da, kancelarijski, mail, itd
<touch> Debian ili Arch
<touch> zabavno
<Atlantic777> deka debian je jako primamljiv za takva mesta
<Atlantic777> arch bas i nije
<touch> power to  you
<touch> Gnilows je bezbojan, moja kcerka ima dual boot i nikad ne startuje windooze, zasto mors nju pitati, 14 godina
<touch> OK Promis, dobices poruku za Ruskog Cara, prosle godine 13 aprila smo imali Ubuntu release party u centru grada, brdo free beer
<touch> ljudi nemaju pojma sta je Linux i ne mogu da veruju da mozes da besplatno dobijes Lamborghini na PC umest Fice
<touch> kapitalizam....demokratija na papiru. Sistem koji je imisljen u XXI veku i nije se pomerio od tada ni milimetar unapred ali je agresivan a ne progresivan
<touch> pardon IXX za vek
<Atlantic777> o/
<myth> pozdrav svim
<myth> interesuje me da li je neko radio sa SolidWorks-om
<myth> ili nekim slicnim programom koji radi na ubuntu
<myth> tj. da li postoji nesto kao SW za ubuntu
<myth> FreeCAD je trezana app
<myth> nesto najblize
<Atlantic777> qCAD?
<Atlantic777> ne razumem se u cad programe, ali...
<Atlantic777> i brycscad
<Atlantic777> mada je brycs valjda vlasnicka aplikacija i mozes da koristis tryall ili sta vec daju
<myth> qCAD je alternativa autoCAD-u
<myth> a za taj nisam cuo
<myth> sacu da probam
<myth> da to je to
<myth> BricsCAD
<myth> ali vlasnicka aplikacija
<myth> :(
<Atlantic777> :(
<Atlantic777> Jesi li probao onu njihovu betu ili sta vec daju besplatno?
<myth> ima trila na 30 dana
<myth> ali ni oni nemaju potpunu podrsku za Linux
<myth> sisteme
<Atlantic777> Zaista nisam upucen u CAD programe. Nije moja struka. :D
<myth> ma nema problema
<Atlantic777> Procesljaj nas forum, ako vec nisi.
<Atlantic777> Bilo je par puta reci o tome.
<myth> naravno
<myth> hvala za ovaj BricsCAD
<Atlantic777> Nema na cemu. ;)
<myth> vjerovatno cu ostati pri ovom FreeCAD-u
<myth> kao sto sam vec rekao ima ono osnovno, sto je potrebno za rad
<myth> :)
<Atlantic777> Imas li neki konkretan problem sa FreeCAD-om ili jednostavno ne radi kako zelis?
<myth> ne nema problema
<myth> samo da je bogatiji
<myth> samo da skontam kako se vrsi dimenzionisanje objekata
<myth> i milina
<myth> :)
<myth> instalirao sam ga prije nesto amnje od sat
<Atlantic777> Uff sada sam bas u guzvi (jbg danas se slavi 18. pa...) ali inace bih rado zavirio.
<Atlantic777> Ako se ne snadjes, posalji mi privatnu poruku na forumu pa cemo pogledati.
<myth> opa
<myth> pa sve najbolje
<Atlantic777> Hvala, hvala, jeste da je bio pre par dana, a sad samo za rodbinu slavlje, ali nema veze. :D
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je solidworks, ali predpostavljam da radi sa solidima
<promis> bricscad nema podršku za modelovanje solidima
<Atlantic777> E za rad sa solidima nema nista upotrebljivo, koliko znam. S time sam se zezao neko vreme i ostao na windows + inventor kombinaciji kad mi zatreba.
<myth> nazalost nema
<fantastic001> sta se desi kad se u kernel liniju doda noscsi
<fantastic001> sta  sve gubim time
<Beretta021> verovatno podrsku za scsi
<fantastic001> a sta sa time gubim kada iskljucim scsi
<Beretta021> znas sta je scsi?
<fantastic001> NO
<fantastic001> zato i pitam
<Beretta021> proguglaj
<Beretta021> na kraju nadji sta je noscsi
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-02
<pera2012> Instalirao sam lubuntu i xubuntu na stari pent 1, i na oba os, mi neradi miš, zašto?
<fb0x> pentium 1?
<fb0x> :S
<pera2012> da, inrel 233Mhz
<fb0x> u jee
<pera2012> intel
<fb0x> jedino da probas DSL linux
<pera2012> taj radi ali je nikakav u odnosu na lubuntu i xubuntu
<fb0x> e pa na takvom racunaru neces da pokrenes *buntu
<pera2012> me pokreće se sve ok, sa tastature, jedino miš ne reaguje
<fb0x> a za sta tebi treba taj pc?
<pera2012> za radionicu u podrumu
<pera2012> muziku
<pera2012> internet
<fb0x> uh ne znam stvarno
<fb0x> to je bas stari pc
<pera2012> ono što ja vidim da je možda problem, je da taj stari miš je serial priključak
<pera2012> miš nema utikač ps2 niti usb
<pera2012> ima li to neko podešavanje?
<nikolam> pera2012, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nikolam> http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/05/getting-serial-mice-to-work-on-ubuntu.html
<pera2012> evo čitam nadam se da će pomoći
<nikolam> da, pa valjda bi trebalo da je jedna ili 2 komande i to je to
<nikolam> Mozilla ne posustaje sa sve vecim brojevima svojih izdanja :) Stigli smo do 9 :)
<promis> pa čini mi se još odavno na 10.04 je stigla 9.
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:32:36)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-04
<joostvb> zdravo
<joostvb> "Треба ли NTFS-3G бити инсталиран као "setuid root"?"
<joostvb> does that mean: 'do you want to install NTFS-3G setuit root?'?
<joostvb> Треба is from 'to want'
<joostvb> ?
 * joostvb guessed he was right, and choose "u redu"
<promis> no
<promis> do you need to install NTFS-3G as "setuid root"
<joostvb> "need" !?
<joostvb> hrm
<joostvb> promis: hvala
<promis> well, here it is more laike "should"
<promis> should NTFS-3G be installed as "setuid root
<joostvb> 'should NTFS-3G be installed setuid root?'
<joostvb> gmta :)
<promis> yes, this is more correct
<joostvb> dobro, hvala
<boris_c> international supporta available here, nice :)
<joostvb> boris_c: i'm happy with that :)
<Nekoc> Ima li nekog?
<promis> ono
<Nekoc> Promis tu si?
<promis> ono
<Nekoc> Interesuje me ako znas, da li je potrebno formiranje baterije na novom smartfonu?
<promis> lion?
<Nekoc> Pretpostavljam da jeste
<promis> onda ne
<Nekoc> samo da punim do kraja?
<promis> da
<Nekoc> bez prekida, da li je potrebno prvi put kao ranije 12 sati ili je to sada besmisleno?
<promis> napuni je bez prekida dok ti telefon ne kaže da je puna
<promis> u načelu to bi uvek trebao tako da radiš
<Nekoc> Ok, posto nisam bio siguran... secam se kada sam uzeo laptop da su mi rekli da treba to da raidm, a mislim da su mi bili dali pogresnu informaciju
<promis> za lion to nije potrebno
<Nekoc> Jos da proverim da je lion, a koliko sam razumeo jeste. Hvala.
<promis> pa danas su valjda sve lion
<Nekoc> Jesu.
<joostvb> what means "Ima li nekog?"
<joostvb> is it: "is there somebody?"
<joostvb> "somebody here?"
<Atlantic777> joostvb: exactly... "Anybody here?"
<joostvb> hrm, i have google translate and a paper dictionary, and still i can't find out translations... :(
<joostvb> Atlantic777: a ok, thanks
<joostvb> Atlantic777: "nekog" literally means "here?"
<joostvb> hrm, no: nekog means somebody
<promis> we would rather say: "Ima li koga?"
<joostvb> what means "koga" ?
<Atlantic777> joostvb: who
<joostvb> aha, ok
<joostvb> so, "Ima li koga?" would be "Who's here?"
<Atlantic777> Ah actually not. :D
<Atlantic777> In that context it has different meaning.
<Atlantic777> let me see how can I explain it :P
<Atlantic777> koga can be a mutation of word ko
<Atlantic777> or shorten form of word "nekoga"
<Atlantic777> and "ko" is "who"
<Atlantic777> and "nekoga" or "koga" means "somebody"
<Atlantic777> I'm not really good in explaining grammar. :P
<maletaski> yo Atlantic777
<maletaski> hi joostvb
<Atlantic777> ojha maletaski
<promis> Interna greška
<promis> Set $wgShowExceptionDetails = true; at the bottom of LocalSettings.php to show detailed debugging information.
<promis> ovo se desilo kada sam zatražio da mi resetuje lozinku na wiki
<joostvb> Atlantic777: so "Ima li nekog?" = "Ima li nekoga?" = "Ima li koga?"
 * joostvb could understand that
<Miroslav92> Pozdrav svima, ima li neko raspolozen i slobodan da mi razjasni par pitanja :) , posto sam pocetnik u linuxu
<promis> Hajde pitaj
<Miroslav92> cek sec
<Miroslav92> imam dual but
<Miroslav92> boot*
<Miroslav92> prvo je instalirana windows 7 64
<Miroslav92> a posle toga ubuntu 64
<Miroslav92> pokrenem normalno i jedan i drugi sistem
<Miroslav92> ali kada se pali komp
<Miroslav92> pojavi se 5 opcija
<Miroslav92> prva opcija je za ubuntu a peta za sedmicu, za sta ce mi onda ove tri opcije druge, znam da je za test memorije, ali malo je glupo sto tako stoji
<Miroslav92> evo slika
<Miroslav92> http://fotkica.com/slika.php?slika=260505_77982093_Photo1633.jpg
<promis> drugo imaš i za recovery
<promis> to je normalno da je tako
<Miroslav92> ok tnx
<Miroslav92> imam sto nekih pitanja ne znam sta bih te pre pitao :D
<promis> hehe, baš zanimljivo kako dosta novajlijima to smeta
<Miroslav92> posto od veceras prvi put koristim ubuntu
<Miroslav92> pa mi nezgodno
<Miroslav92> jbg
<Miroslav92> 12 godina koristim windows
<Miroslav92> pa najednom ubuntu
<promis> uuu, biče ti zajebano onda
<promis> mnogo si se naviko na m$
<Miroslav92> da jbt :)
<promis> trebaće ti jedno 6 meseci da se skineš sa M$
<Miroslav92> >D
<Miroslav92> :D zezas da je toliko skroz drugaciji ubuntu :0
<Miroslav92> a svidja mi se i onaj
<Miroslav92> comiz itd
<Miroslav92> itd
<promis> hehe, trebaće ti i više od 6 meseci, ali nisam hteo da te plašim
<Miroslav92> a koristis li ti ikako windows
<promis> ne već 2 god.
<Miroslav92> o.O
<Miroslav92> moram te nestto pitati
<promis> ja sam ga koristio samo 5 god.
<Miroslav92> cek da ti pocnem pisati romancic
<Miroslav92> 3 2 1
<Miroslav92> :)
<Miroslav92> imam instaliranu windows 7 64 bitnu
<Miroslav92> ona je za dijagnostiku namenjena
<Miroslav92> i
<Miroslav92> ne bi smeo ici s nje na net
<Miroslav92> zbog virusa
<Miroslav92> sjebace mi program a i pare
<Miroslav92> kontao sam da instaliram
<Miroslav92> kao drugi operativni sistem
<Miroslav92> isto sedmicu
<Miroslav92> ali ako udje malware
<Miroslav92> moze preci i  na onaj
<Miroslav92> sistem gde mi je dijagnostika
<Miroslav92> zato sam instalirao ubuntu
<Miroslav92> i preko njega samo surfam na netu
<Miroslav92> valjda
<Miroslav92> na njega ne mogu virusi
<Miroslav92> i sigurni su mi programi koji se nalazi na drugom OS
<Miroslav92> Sta velish ti
<promis> pa mogao si samo u virtual boxu da instaliraš ubuntu i gotovo
<Miroslav92> ma znam za virtual box
<promis> ako ti je samo zbog toga ubuntu bitan
<Miroslav92> ali brate
<Miroslav92> mrsko mi sve to paliti
<Miroslav92> a i ovako
<Miroslav92> nekako mi lepse
<Miroslav92> izvaditi
<Miroslav92> na faxu laptop
<Miroslav92> i ubuntu :)
<Miroslav92> itd itd
<Miroslav92> a dok se digne oS ovaj pravi
<Miroslav92> pa dok pokrenem i virtuelnu masinu
<Miroslav92> itd itd
<promis> pa dobro, ali kažem i vbox je bio dovoljan za tvoj slučaj
<Miroslav92> Da li je sigurno i ovo resenje
<promis> ovde naravno ne govorim o rznim upadima itd
<promis> naravno da je sigurno. ubuntu je skroz zatvoren i nema virusa
<Miroslav92> da li mi je sigurno i ovo resenje kao drugi OS sto imam ubuntu
<Miroslav92> znaci bezbendi programi oni
<Miroslav92> super :)
<Miroslav92> odakle si ti
<Miroslav92> druze ako se moze znati
<promis> i ako pokupiš neki zločest program u mozilinom kešu, on neće biti aktiviran
<promis> BG
<Miroslav92> daj boze da je tako
<Miroslav92> bojim se npr ovako
<Miroslav92> pokupim virus
<promis> pa sigurno je ako, sobzirom da su pisani za vindovs
<Miroslav92> on predje na particiju koja je za skladistenje pdoataka
<Miroslav92> pa onda moze se pokupiti i u windowsu :D
<promis> u ostalom, nikad ne treba iči na sumnjive sajtove
<promis> to je prva zaštita
<promis> ja nikad nisam imao problema sa virusima u windozi
<Miroslav92> razlog sto sam htio ubuntu je taj sto cu na trecoj godini imati predmet OS, a slabo ko koristi ubuntu, a meni je ovo i prilika da naucim mnogo :)
<Miroslav92> znas li drugar kako da prebacim onu paletu s programima da mi bude vodoravna dole
<promis> što se mene tiče treba koristiti slobodni softver uvek i svuda
<promis> koliko znam, to ne moeže da se pomera
<Miroslav92> postoje li gadgeti za ubuntu
<promis> pojasni
<Miroslav92> cek drugar nadjem SS , da ti bude jasno
<Miroslav92> e ako te ja ometam slobodno ti i di
<Miroslav92> tj ako te gnjavim necu ja ljutiti
<Miroslav92> valjda me razumes muke i to :), lepo mi gledati ubuntu, pa hocu da ga svarim :D
<promis> ako misliš na te neke ukrase, i džidžabidže po dekstopu, onda pitaš pogrešnog čoveka
<Miroslav92> http://fotkica.com/slika.php?slika=216880_44051382_desk.jpg
<promis> ja sam klot čovek
<Miroslav92>  xD
<Miroslav92> kako mislis klot
<promis> bez kompiza, bez ikakvih dodataka
<promis> ovo na slici verujem da može da se namesti
<Miroslav92> De mi reci ovo onda
<Miroslav92> windowsu sistem padne najvise od
<Miroslav92> virusa
<promis> meni nikad
<Miroslav92> kada pada sistem na ubntuu
<Miroslav92> i od cega
<promis> meni nikad
<Miroslav92> pa ni meni ne pamtim kad aje pao sistem na windowsu
<Miroslav92> a od cega zna da bude sistem down na ubuntuu
<promis> najviše se ubuntu kvari jer ga korisnik pokvari
<promis> čačkajuči po njemu sve i svašta
<Miroslav92> moze li se na njemu napraviti nesto kao restore
<promis> za ove dve godine, možda se zamrzo X par puta
<Miroslav92> na windowsu
<promis> može, kloniranjem particije
<Miroslav92>  ma jbg
<Miroslav92>  valjda necu zeznuti nesto
<Miroslav92> o.O
<promis> ako ne čačakaš onda nećeš
<promis> ja nikad ne čačkam ništa
<promis> nemam potrebe za tim
<Miroslav92> pa veruj da ni ja
<Miroslav92> a sta te navelo na linux
<promis> postalo mi je mrsko da kradem
<Miroslav92> Sta da krades :)
<promis> softver
<Miroslav92> hahah :), a jbg nekako kad apogledas
<Miroslav92> kako na ubuntuu
<Miroslav92> uraditi npr
<Miroslav92> snimanje livestream
<Miroslav92> za windows sad pa sad
<Miroslav92> nadjes programcic
<Miroslav92> ili konvertovanje subtitla itd
<Miroslav92> neke dzidzamidze razne
<promis> zavisi, koliko se potrudiš da nađeš alternativu
<promis> i da je naučiš da je koristiš
<Miroslav92> Drugar da li si slobodan 5 minuta da te pitam za jednu temu drugu, mozda ce trebati i manje
<promis> reci
<Miroslav92> Korisnik sam ADSL-a, i hocu da uzmem bezicni ruter TL-WR340G
<Miroslav92> E sada kako se to podesava na koji nacin
<Miroslav92> da li ovaj
<Miroslav92> ruter koji imam trenutni
<Miroslav92> otpada
<Miroslav92> ili i on ulazi u tu igru
<promis> od koga da uzmeš?
<Miroslav92> Sta cu uzeti hocu kupim u prodavnici
<promis> pa onda reci kupim, a ne uzmem.
<Miroslav92>  zargonski receno :)
<promis> to je loše.
<Miroslav92> sta je lose ?
<promis> skriva se bitna stvar, a to je kupovina.
<Miroslav92> uzrecica bO :)
<promis> drugim rečima potrošnja.
<promis> uzrečice menjaju čoveka, potajno.
<Miroslav92> Dobro si to rekao
<Miroslav92> gde samo procita to
<promis> erih fomm - imati ili biti?
<promis> erih fromm
<promis> preporučujem za čitanje
<promis> no, kakv ti je ruter sada?
<Miroslav92> huawei MT882
<promis> ima 1 lan port?
<Miroslav92> od pozadi pise ovako
<Miroslav92> to je stari ruter koji se dobijao na pocetku
<Miroslav92> cek pise ovako
<Miroslav92> adsl
<Miroslav92> pa onda usb
<Miroslav92> pa onda ethernet
<Miroslav92> i onda ono za adapter
<Miroslav92> ?
<promis> trebaju ti oba
<Miroslav92> Oke to, ali da li moze ovaj ruter
<Miroslav92> koji imam trenutno sada
<Miroslav92> da se upari s tim
<promis> iz prvog ćeš da pustiš lan kabal u jedan od 4 porta i koristićeš 2 ruter kao switch
<Miroslav92> posto si me drugar zbunio s tim sto si pitao ima li lan port
<Miroslav92> cek bo
<Miroslav92> kada kazes
<Miroslav92> lan kabal
<promis> to je utp 5 kabal
<Miroslav92> je li to ovaj zuti sto se ubacuje u ethernet i sto drugi kraj ide u kuciste
<promis> sa rj45 konektorima
<promis> da to je taj ethernet kabal
<promis> njega uzmeš i umesto u kućište uključiš u taj tp link
<promis> u jedan od 4 porta
<Miroslav92> oke znaci ethernet kabal je to sto si ti misli olan kabal
<Miroslav92> oke slusam
<promis> onda će tplink da raširi mrežu i žičano i bezićno
<promis> ovo ti je najednostavnija kombinacija ova dva uređaja
<Miroslav92> Sta dalje treba da radim
<Miroslav92> podesavanja neka ce sigurno morati se vrsiti itd itd
<Miroslav92>  xD
<promis> pa Å¡ta ti treba?
<Miroslav92> da hvatam internet
<Miroslav92> sa laptopom po kuci celoj
<Miroslav92> i dvoristu
<Miroslav92> xD
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-05
<promis> pa podesićeš bežičnu mrežu na tom tplinku i to je sve. naravno moraćeš da promeniš i adresu tplink rutera da se ne bi klao sa huwaijem.
<Miroslav92> znam znam
<promis> i to je odprlikr sve
<Miroslav92> u ovog je
<Miroslav92> na kraju 1
<Miroslav92> a ja npr stavim
<Miroslav92> neki drugi broj osim 1
<Miroslav92> a da je do 255
<promis> da
<Miroslav92> Vidis nisam bot toliki :D
<promis> nemoj 2 jer je usb na huvajiju 2
<Miroslav92> Jbg brate hocu da naucim dosta toga
<Miroslav92> :)
<Miroslav92> I petljam se i oko umrezavanja ako treba :)
<promis> čitaj knjige onda
<Miroslav92> Ali slabo je to meni drugar jasno preko knjiga
<Miroslav92> ako mi verujes
<promis> pa onda upiši kurseve
<Miroslav92> polako
<Miroslav92> :)
<Miroslav92> upisao sam ja FIT
<Miroslav92> i razumem se ja nisam bot
<Miroslav92> :)
<Miroslav92> ali ima stvari koje ne znam
<Miroslav92> ali polako valjda ce vremenom sve doci na svoju
<Miroslav92> svoje*
<Miroslav92> inace iz panceva sam
<Miroslav92> Ej interesantno mi je za ovaj ubuntu tj svidja mi se :) , sto kada stoji 10 minuta ode u sleep mod :D
<Miroslav92> trosi li tada onda laptop bateriju :D
<Miroslav92> ja sumnjam
<Miroslav92> xD
<promis> tako je podešeno da ide u sleep
<promis> to možeš da menjaš
<Miroslav92> ok idem ja sada, a Vama hvala puno, volio bi znati sta ste po zanimanju :), ako niej tajna
<Miroslav92> u ovoj struci najvaznija je praksa i iskustvo ;)
<promis> arhitekta
<Miroslav92> lepo zanimanje
<Miroslav92> dovidjenja i hvala vam na svemu
<promis> doviđenja
<Miroslav92> Laku noc
<promis> Laku noć
<Miroslav92> I izvinjavam se ako sam u kom trenutku bio naporan, a gledajuci s moje strane rekao bih da jesam
<Miroslav92> ali ipak pocetnik sam u Ubuntuu pa ste me razumeli uglavnom
<promis> nije bio problem
<Miroslav92> A sada cu pogledati knjigu Imati ili biti da procitam o cemu se radi u njoj pa mozda je i kupim
<promis> ako, dobra je to knjiga
<promis> sve je rekla još pre 40 godina
<Miroslav92> Hocu ovih dana da procitam lausevica :)
<promis> a mi... ništa
<promis> hehe, dobro, mada verujem da je to nebitno.
<Miroslav92> Izgleda dobra ova knjiga Imati ili biti, procitacu jos sutra detalja iz nje, pa cu mozda i naruciti
<Miroslav92> pozdrav i svako dobro
<promis> zdravo
<Miroslav92> momci jedno pitanje :D, da li je moguce da mi ubuntu vuce vise bateriju nego windows 7
<joostvb> добро јутро
<joostvb> ima veliko lose vreme u holandu
<joostvb> (is that serbian?)
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<joostvb> zdravo
<Miroslav92> pozdrav svima, mogu li nekog pitati nesto samo
<Atlantic777> izvoli :)
<Miroslav92> kupio sam i podesio ruter W340G
<Miroslav92> i da stavim sifru samo
<Miroslav92> kao zastitu
<Miroslav92> De mi recite koja je razlika izmedju ovoga
<Miroslav92> WEP,
<Miroslav92>  WPA/WPA2
<Miroslav92> WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK .
<Miroslav92> Sada ne znam koje oznaciti i gde staviti sifru
<Miroslav92> Evo SS http://fotkica.com/slika.php?slika=260505_441928310_Untitled.png
<Atlantic777> staviš WPA2-PSK i nema da te boli glava
<Atlantic777> WEP je poprilično loše dizajniran, hakuje se u roku od desetak min
<Miroslav92> o.O
<Atlantic777> WPA je praktično nemoguće krekovati osim uz pomoć wordliste
<Atlantic777> ili ti, nagađenjm
<Atlantic777> nagađanjem*
<Miroslav92> a ovaj treci
<Atlantic777> ovo -PSK je preshared key
<Atlantic777> za razliku između WPA i WPA2 nisam tačno siguran
<Atlantic777> stavi WPA2-PSK i zaista ne moraš da brineš
<Atlantic777> samo izaberi dobru lozinku
<Miroslav92> cek
<Miroslav92> drugar
<Miroslav92> malo pre ste rekli
<Miroslav92> da uzmem drugu :)
<Miroslav92> a sada trecu
<Atlantic777> 19:21 < Atlantic777> staviš WPA2-PSK i nema da te boli glava
<Miroslav92> dobro znaci kliknem na radio button od trece i izaberem u version WPA2-PSK
<Miroslav92> a sta da stavim pod encription
<Miroslav92> pise TKIP i AES
<Atlantic777> tako nekako
<Atlantic777> aham, mislim da je tkip
<Miroslav92> i automatic stoji
<Atlantic777> e ne sećam se sad šta je šta
<Miroslav92> axa
<Atlantic777> znam da je aes isto neki zaheban algoritam
<Atlantic777> ali nisam siguran, ostavi na automatic pa ako ne bude valjalo menjaćemo
<Miroslav92> pa cek, da uzmem wep stavim zajebanu lozinku
<Atlantic777> ne, ne pomaže
<Miroslav92> isto ispadne onda kao ovo trece :)
<Atlantic777> ne, ne
<Atlantic777> ne znam sad koliko te zanima kriptografija
<maletaski> ko šta gde zašto :D
<Miroslav92> sve me interesuje :) takav sam covek
<Atlantic777> mogu ti ovako u par rečenica otprilike objasniti zašto wep ne valja
<Miroslav92> samo da ucim tehnologiju hocu :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ma enkripcija za wifi
<maletaski> aha
<Atlantic777> Miroslav92: vidi, kada ruter šalje neki paket kompu, on to šifruje tim WEP načinom
<Atlantic777> onako seljački rečeno
<Atlantic777> e sad, ako skupiš dovoljno wep paketa, recimo 50 000
<Miroslav92> da da zargonski :0
<Atlantic777> postoje algoritmi koji će u tih 50 000 paketa naći neka podudaranja
<Atlantic777> i kada se tu nekako saberu i oduzmu paketi međusobno ostane ti suv paket koji nije šifrovan
<Atlantic777> i u njemu Å¡ifra
<Atlantic777> nebitno koliko dugačka i jaka
<Atlantic777> dobićeš šifru
<Atlantic777> kod WPA i WPA2 to ide malo drugačije
<Atlantic777> za sada nije poznat način da se tako nešto uradi za WPA/WPA2
<maletaski> ja koristim WPA-PSK
<Atlantic777> jedino da mu šutneš listu od 20 000 reči pa on redom isprobava da neka od tih nije lozinka
<Atlantic777> maletaski: da, praktično je još uvek nebitno da li je WPA ili WPA2
<maletaski> i TKIP
<Atlantic777> a ovo sa PSK, to je kada svi imaju istu lozinku
<Atlantic777> a bez PSK je valjda kada postoji server koji proverava ko je koji korisnik
<Miroslav92> cek sec samo
<Atlantic777> i svaki korisnik ima svoju Å¡ifru
<Atlantic777> e, ja moram da idem, eto me za 15 min
<maletaski> aha
<Miroslav92> e jbg
<Miroslav92> :D
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> uteče :D
<Miroslav92> sta da uzmem za encription
<Miroslav92> TKIP ili AES
<Miroslav92> ko zna i da mi objasni sto
<maletaski> ja koristim TKIP
<Miroslav92> prepricaj :D
<Miroslav92> sto :)
<maletaski> ali neznam u vezi toga ništa :D
<Miroslav92> cek i kada mi se neko hoce nakaci na net moj
<Miroslav92> trazi mu sifru samo
<Miroslav92> za pristup
<maletaski> pa tako mi u uputstvu piše za ruter :D
<maletaski> da samo Å¡ifra
<Miroslav92> naravno uzeo sam pre  toga opciju WPA-PSK
<maletaski> da
<Miroslav92> Moze li link tj uputstvo
<maletaski> uff
<Miroslav92> kako instalirati chrome na ubuntu 11.10
<maletaski> ček da vidim dali ima negde
<maletaski> pa to ti je chromium isto
<maletaski> ja ga koristim
<Miroslav92> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Chromium
<Miroslav92> nasao sam to
<Miroslav92> nisam znao da su ga krstili kao chromium :D
<maletaski> :D
<Miroslav92> e brate zavoleo sam ubuntu
<Miroslav92> svidja mi se
<Miroslav92> onaj
<Miroslav92> center
<Miroslav92> ukucas
<Miroslav92> i samo instal
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> ima i prostije
<Miroslav92> ako mislis
<Miroslav92> preko terminala
<Miroslav92> ne spominji :D
<maletaski> pa da
<maletaski> Å¡to ?
<Miroslav92> deluje jebeno
<Miroslav92> isto kao DOS u windowsu
<Miroslav92> kodovi sami
<maletaski> ma bre prosto
<maletaski> samo dok se malo uhodaš
<Miroslav92> 12 godina koristim windows :D
<Miroslav92> a od preksinoc ubuntu
<maletaski> pa i ja sam bio celog života na winu
<Miroslav92> sta te natra
<Miroslav92> na ubuntu
<maletaski> a od 2005 na linuxu
<maletaski> pa sad
<maletaski> nisam na ubuntu ali
<maletaski> u suštini sloboda
<maletaski> i virusi
<Miroslav92> da ti ispricam svoju pricu zasto ubuntu
<Miroslav92> i na kraju se zalepio za njega tj od preksinoc
<Miroslav92> odakle si ti inace
<Miroslav92> zaboraivo te pitati
<Miroslav92>  :D
<maletaski> SD
<Miroslav92> smederevo
<Miroslav92> ok
<Miroslav92> nego da ti ispricam svoju pricu
<Miroslav92> matori kupio laptop
<Miroslav92> za dijagnostiku
<Miroslav92> dobio licencirani OS windows 7
<Miroslav92> i ja kontao
<Miroslav92> st ada radim
<Miroslav92> da mogu ici na net
<Miroslav92> a da mu ne sjebem programe
<Miroslav92> zbog virusa
<Miroslav92> bila je opcija
<Miroslav92> preko virtualne masine
<Miroslav92> ali glupo mi to malo
<Miroslav92> i reko ubuntu instaliram
<Miroslav92> sigurno je to
<Miroslav92> jer ako instaliram
<Miroslav92> jos jednu sedmicu
<Miroslav92> moze malver da predje na drugi sistem gde su prorgami
<Miroslav92> i da sve sjebe
<Miroslav92> zato na ubuntu ne moze
<Miroslav92> i ne moze preci nikako na programe one
<Miroslav92> je li se i ti slazes
<maletaski> da tačno tako
<Miroslav92> Ej sestra mi kliknula na dugme suspend koje se nalazi iznad shut down
<Miroslav92> i komp samo crna slika a upaljen
<Miroslav92> kako da ga vratim na nromalu a da ne vadim bateriju
<Miroslav92> pls brzo reci
<maletaski> pa pritisneš power
<maletaski> dugme
<Miroslav92> ne reaguje
<Miroslav92> probao vec
<maletaski> kako to
<Miroslav92> morao sam zadrzati power dugme i ugasio ga onda
<maletaski> aha
<Miroslav92> a to ne smije se raditi
<Miroslav92> zna riknuti komp
<maletaski> ma jok
<Miroslav92> de mi reci ovo
<Atlantic777> hihi
<maletaski> ja moj rčko tako milion puta
<Atlantic777> neće mu ništa biti
<Miroslav92> linux mi aman vise vuce bateriju na laptopu nego windows 7
<Miroslav92> je li to moguce :D
<maletaski> pa sad zavisi
<Miroslav92> tacnije ubuntu :D
<Miroslav92> e al' cu vas smarati na forumu ovom posto svaka me sitnica interesuje za ovaj ubuntu :D
<Miroslav92> valjda vam nece smetati :D
<Miroslav92> e bez zezanja linux brze vuce bateriju
<Miroslav92> na windowsu pise 3h
<Miroslav92> a na njemu pored baterije stoji 1:32
<Atlantic777> Miroslav92: jesi li merio?
<Atlantic777> treba par puta da se isprazni baterija da bi tačnije procenio koliko troši i koliko će trajati
<promis> DOS nije u windowsu. TO je isto samo terminal.
<Miroslav92> e momci nisam
<Miroslav92> bio tu
<Miroslav92> bateriju
<Miroslav92> ni put nisam ispraznio do kraja :D
<Miroslav92> non stop na punjacu je
<Miroslav92> pise tako u uputstvu
<Miroslav92> da ako korisitm komp
<promis> verovatno više troši linux
<Miroslav92> da drzim na struju ukljucen
<promis> pogotovu zbog grafičke itd
<Miroslav92> meni je INTEL HD 3000
<Miroslav92> Idem ja off
<Miroslav92> pozdrav svima, doci cu opet ;)
<fogmaker> halo
<promis> hako 3
<promis> halo3
<promis> fogmaker: Interna greška 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 																 				 				 								 				Set $wgShowExceptionDetails = true; at the bottom of LocalSettings.php to show detailed debugging information.
<fogmaker> Srecna Nova godina svima
<promis> ne mogu da resetujem pass na wikiju
<promis> sretna nova i tebi
<fogmaker> Imas problem?!
<fogmaker> ili se meni samo pricinjava
<promis> da
<promis> ne mogu da resetuje pass, pošto sam zaboravio stari
<fogmaker> A mozes li da otvoris novi nalog
<promis> e sad
<promis> ne bih išao tako daleko
<fogmaker> Za ostalo ce se pobrinuti olijicz
<fogmaker> ja nemam ta ovlascenja
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: ojha, pozdrav!
<promis> olujicz: Interna greška - Set $wgShowExceptionDetails = true; at the bottom of LocalSettings.php to show detailed debugging information.
<Atlantic777> promis: imamo problema s wikijem, ali praznici su pa nikako da stigne na red.
<fogmaker> ola Nikola
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: evo samo da sredim nešto pa da počnem sa ispitivanjem. :D
<fogmaker> pitaj tu sam
<Atlantic777> promis: primećeno je da pri registraciji novog naloga takođe prijavi grešku, ali ipak kreira nalog.
<fogmaker> koliko znam, odgovoricu
<Atlantic777> Proveri da pass ipak nije promenjen.
<promis> pa kako? nije stigao nikakav email
<Atlantic777> onda nije :)
<promis> doduše ne znam koju sam adresu upotrebio :D
<promis> ali kontam da je verovatno ista kao sa foruma
<maletaski> zna li ko kako da uklonim pulse?
<maletaski> više mi ide na živce :&
<promis> iskljući ga
<maletaski> kako?
<promis> echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf && pulseaudio --kill
<promis> jebote, znam napamet komandu :D
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> ubio sam ga konačno :D
<maletaski> eh sad
<promis> i ja sam ga isključio na dve instalacije
<maletaski> treba zbudžiti alsu :&
<Atlantic777> promis: kako si onda sredio soft mix?
<promis> alsa od 11.04 to radi sama
<Atlantic777> jel?
<Atlantic777> koja verzija?
<promis> da
<promis> AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2
<Atlantic777> ček, samo kombinuje više kanala ili može i da ima različite jačine?
<Atlantic777> recimo meni rade mpd, mplayer i flash u isto vreme
<Atlantic777> ali ne mogu posebno da im podešavam nivoe
<promis> da, koliko se sećam
<promis> plejeri koriste softversku kontrolu
<promis> teraš me da proverim?
<promis> uključio sam: audacious, vlc, flash, totem
<promis> i sve je nezavisno
<promis> klizači u alsamixeru miruju
<Atlantic777> hm, mogu da koriste svaki svoj, ali neko mi reče da to nije baš najsrećnije rešenje...
<Atlantic777> mpd i audacious sam uspeo tako da sredim
<Atlantic777> za mplayer i vlc valjda nisam ni tražio
<maletaski> uh ovo ipak neće moći bez pulsa :&
<maletaski> nema Å¡anse da poteram 5.1 samo sa alsom
<promis> ko je spominjao multikanale?
<promis> :P
<maletaski> :)
<promis> možda možeš da napraviš podešavanje alse za 5 kanala
<maletaski> ma evo sad čitam
<promis> ali za to treba da pročitaš alsa dokumentaciju
<maletaski> mlogo to komplikovano
<promis> aha, ružna sintaksa
<maletaski> i previše skripti i podešavanja
<maletaski> lakše ću da sredim pulse
<maletaski> samo da provalim Å¡ta me zeza
<maletaski> ček logout/in
<maletaski> brb
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> promis, aj daj sad komandu za pokretanje pulsa :D
<maletaski> enigma12
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> pogrešan prozor :D
<maletaski> e jbg sad sam ubio zvuk načisto :D
<promis> pulseaudio -D
<maletaski> cool
<maletaski> hvala
<promis> i  naravno iskomentariši ono od malo pre
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> koje?
<maletaski> aha
<promis> autospawn
<promis> ili samo obriši fajl
<maletaski> ok
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: tu li si?
<Atlantic777> Na vikiju imamo samo 6 Å¡ablona?
<Atlantic777> I čim dodamo neki šablon, ta stranica će se pojaviti na nekoj od stranica?
<Atlantic777> kako možemo praviti kategorije?
<Atlantic777> recimo Programiranje
<Atlantic777> Programiranje:Programski_Jezici
<Atlantic777> Programiranje:VCS
<Atlantic777> Programiranje:Prevod
<Atlantic777> kao podstranice
<Atlantic777> i još nešto sam 'teo...
<Atlantic777> ali pitaću kad se setim
<fogmaker> Cek da procitam
<fogmaker> Atlantic777:Da razjasnimo . Ti zelis kategoriju Programiranje i vise potkategorija npr VCS, prevod... Je li tako?
<Atlantic777> Pa tako nekako
<Atlantic777> recimo počnem da pišem stranicu o programiranju
<Atlantic777> ona postane prevelika i ja napravim još par podstranica
<Atlantic777> kao domeni imena
<Atlantic777> cilj je da sve stranice o programiranju budu grupisane
<fogmaker> Ajde za sada otvori samo jednu kategoriju [[Kategorija:Programiranje]] svaki clanak koji se odnosi na ovu kategoriju zavrsi sa ovim
<Atlantic777> aham, ok
<fogmaker> Kada se pojavi vise clanaka u toj kategoriji  objavicemo to na prednjoj strani medju ostalim kategorijama
<Atlantic777> a kako da imenujem te članke? wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/jezik_1 wiki..org/jezik_2
<Atlantic777> ili treba wiki...org/Kategorija:Programiranje/Jezik_1
<fogmaker> To su obicni clanci a kategorizuje se samo sa ovim poslednjim
<fogmaker> clanak ko clanak
<fogmaker> naslov se odnosi na sadrzaj clanka
<Atlantic777> znači bez ikakvih prefiksa?
<fogmaker> Bez icega. da bi se jos ta kategorija pojavila u sadrzaju dodaj i [[Kategorija:Sadržaj]] na kraj
<fogmaker> clanka
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> a za Å¡ablone? imamo samo onih 6?
<fogmaker> Kojih 6?
<fogmaker> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kategorija:%C5%A0abloni ima ih mnogo više
<fogmaker> Å ta ti treba?
<fogmaker> Konkretno
<Atlantic777> e taj spisak mi je trebao :)
<fogmaker> Na vikiju je sve jednostavno mada malo uvrnuto. Recimo prvo se pravi link ka članku pa tek onda se pise članak. Ali moze i jednostavnije samo upises adresu u brauzeru npr wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Ime novog članka i odmah pises clanak. Clanak kategorizujes sa onim linkom ka kategoriji pa onda pravis kategoriju list kad kliknes na taj link
<fogmaker> Ako na stranicu kategorije stavis link ka kategoriji ona postaje podkategorija.
<Atlantic777> Cool, eto to nisam znao. Na nekim drugim vikijima ime određuje kojoj kategoriji pripada članak.
<fogmaker> Sablone smatraj kao tekstualne podprograme koji mogu da se pojavljuju na vise strana sa istim sadrzajem ili sa istim nacinom formatiranja
<Atlantic777> Recimo Atlantic777:ToDo i Atlantic777:Spisak_članaka spadaju u kategoriju Atlantic777.
<Atlantic777> Koliko sam shvatio, ovde moram da stavim na kraju oba ta članka da oni pripadaju jednoj kategoriji.
<Atlantic777> tako?
<fogmaker> Tako je.
<fogmaker> I ona ce se onda formirati ako vec nepostoji
<fogmaker> Otvorice se nova strana sa clancima u toj kategoriji
<fogmaker> Mozda bi moglo da se kategorise i onako kako si ti rekao ali ovako je lakse. Postoje i kategorije po tvom principu ali se oni e nalaze na meniju sa leve strane , kako bi ja rekao u "Uređivačkoj zoni" npr Ubuntu-RS Wiki:Radionica ili Ubuntu-RS Wiki:Trenutni događaji
<marw> zdravo. dodao sam ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable u ubintu, ali mi se novi ff ne pojavljuje u updates (pokrenou sam i apt-get update). zna li ko u čemu je problem?
<fogmaker> Koja ti je trenutna verzija Firefoxa
<fogmaker> ?
<marw> fogmaker: na moje iznenađenje, sad kad sam krenuo provjeriti, ne mogu da nađem "about" prozor...
<Atlantic777> firefox -v
<fogmaker> nemas Help>about
<marw> ne oO
<marw> hvala, Atlantic777
<marw> Mozilla Firefox 8.0
<Atlantic777> Treba li Å¡ta novije? :D
<fogmaker> trenutna je 9.0.1
<marw> wordpress me upozorava da mi je browser out of date, pa razmišljam, bolje da uradim updated i sredim više to za mozilu
<marw> ali evo ne radi nešto
<Atlantic777> kod mene jendo mesec dana nije rađen update
<Atlantic777> baš da vidim samo kakvo je stanje kod men
<Atlantic777> mene*
<Atlantic777> marw: vidi na launchpadu koji paketi postoje u tom PPA
<Atlantic777> radim sad nešto treće, a čeka me i nešto drugo :D
<Atlantic777> proveriću ti ja čim budem stigao
<Atlantic777> inače, da li sudo apt-get update prijavljuje neke greške?
<marw> Atlantic777: ne prijavljuje. ključ je već imao, pa je izvor samo ubačen
<marw> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<marw> hm... ne vidim ništa za ubunu 11.10...
<marw> pa da, nema za "ocelot"
<Atlantic777> proveri u -daily ili -nightly
<Atlantic777> siguran sam da negde ima
<fogmaker> marw: Ovaj ppa ti je za stariju verziju Ubuntua i nista nece povuci iz njega
<fogmaker> Ako ti je namesten main server morao bi da povuce novu vetziju ff
<fogmaker> i bez dodatnog ppa
<Atlantic777> Ne bi, uglavnom se verzije ne menjaju.
<marw> hm.... kako sad da uklonim ovaj ppa?
<marw> fogmaker: koliko sam vidio, uubuntu je vrlo spor u tome da ubaci aktuelnu verziju ff-a. ili se varam?
<Atlantic777> izbrišeš ga iz /etc/apt/sources nešto
<Atlantic777> marw: jeste, nova verzija stiže sa novom verzija ubuntua.
<Atlantic777> stižu samo nadogradnje za verziju koja je stigla s ovim izdanjem ubuntua
<Atlantic777> tako ide
<fogmaker> marw: kod mene je povukao rekao sam ti koja je moja verzija 9.01
<marw> onda kod mene nešto nije ok
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: siguran si da nemaš dodatne ppa?
<fogmaker> idi na software sorces i proveri koji ti je server glavni za riznice
<fogmaker> tamo mozes da uklonis i ppa
<fogmaker> Siguran sam da nemam dodatni ppa za ff
<marw> evo promijenio sam glavno server
<promis> 11.04 bez ppa FF 8.0
<fogmaker> da ali koliko sam ja shvatio marw ima 11.10
<fogmaker> sad idi na udate menager i povuci sve update
<marw> da, 11.10. evo i za novi server (srbija), dobijam tačno 2 greške:
<fogmaker> memoj srbiju nego mein server
<marw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794313/
<marw> ok, idem opet...
<marw> potpuno isti rezultat: nema nofog ff-a, iste greške
<fogmaker> Izbaci prvo greske
<fogmaker> to su pogresni ppa
<fogmaker> vidi koji su i izbrisi ih
<marw> potreban je ppa. i to ne onaj koji sam imao. sec.
<marw> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<fogmaker> ne treba ppa Ja sam ziv dokaz. a ti kako hoces
<marw> s tim Å¡to nemam pjma koji je to kanal.
<marw> fogmaker: vjerujem ti, samo pokušavam da i kod mene proradi
<marw> ovo je ff 10 oO
<fogmaker> Prvo ne sme biti gresaka pri proveri updatea
<Atlantic777> pa fino, stiglo mi 500 MiB update
<fogmaker> Mozda ces sacekati do sutra ali sticice
<Atlantic777> source code, uglavnom
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: zašto da čeka? kada je tebi stiglo?
<fogmaker> Cestitam postali ste majka
<fogmaker> Otkud znam
<fogmaker> meni stize kad drugi o tome tek pricaju
<Atlantic777> ček, koji ti ubuntu teraš?
<Atlantic777> 12.04?
<fogmaker> ja se nekockam imam 11,10
<marw> fogmaker: mislim da je greška jer ubuntu traži "ocelot" u ppa koji ga nema
<fogmaker> pa to ti pricam to je ppa za 10.04 i 10.10
<fogmaker> to ti smeta i to je graska koju objavljuje update menager
<marw> možeš li pogledati u svoje izvore i reći mi podešavanja, eventualno neki ppa koji ima veze sa ff?
<fogmaker> Kako ono bese paste.com ili sta vec
<fogmaker> ?
<marw> fogmaker: nema veze, hvala. izbrisaću ovu verzjju i čekati da ga ubave u glavni izvor
<Atlantic777> paste.ubuntu.com
<marw> tj. glavni izvor koji ja koristim, je l' te
<Atlantic777>  /topic
<marw> i vraćam se na meni najbliži server
<Atlantic777> marw ne preporučujem ti to
<Atlantic777> zaista su neažurni
<marw> ja nešto nisam imao problema... ili ne da znam
<fogmaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794331/ evo citavog fajla sources.list
<fogmaker> Marv: nije fora u najblizem serveru nego u najbogatijem i najazurnijem
<fogmaker> zato preporucujem MAIN SERVER
<fogmaker> u srpski server neke stvari nikad nedodju
<marw> ok, hvala. meni ja stalno uključen crnogorski.
<marw> zar to nije automatizovano? da se sve odjedom ažuria na svim mirrorima?
<fogmaker> ne
<marw> mnogo mi se sviđa ovaj launchpad... :/ mislim da ću početi da ga koristim umjesto gitoriousa
<Atlantic777> možeš koristiti oba ;)
<Atlantic777> ja baš gledam kako da svoj lokalni git repo sinhronizujem sa bzr na launchpadu
<Atlantic777> btw, ne zaboravi da launchpad podržava samo bazaar
<Atlantic777> mada, dosta su slični, stvarno nije problem preći
<marw> da... mada, nije mi to toliko bitno, koliko da ima reviziju
<Atlantic777> čak se lako i repoi konvertuju
<marw> uploadovao sam kod na neku +junk granu na laounchpadu, da vidim na šta liči
<Atlantic777> možeš tamo i projekat da registruješ
<Atlantic777> a imaš i svoj lični repo
<Atlantic777> meni se zapravo najviše sviđa to što svako može napraviti .deb i održavati svoj ppa
<Atlantic777> inače, gledamo da otvorimo i ubuntu-rs sa nekim domaćim programčićima, ali pssst ;)
<Atlantic777> ubuntu-rs ppa*
<marw> cool :)
<marw> nisam još registrovao projekat, jer ne znam kako tehnički sve izgleda
<marw> tj. ne znam kako se održava program (ded, ppa itd)
<Atlantic777> ima jako fino uputstvo o pakovanju .deb paketa
<Atlantic777> samo nisam isprobao
<Atlantic777> potraži na google, dodaj ubuntu i community
<marw> ja sam gledao, ali mi je bilo veoma komplikovano (čak i za python, što je kao jednostavnije)
<marw> svratio sam do teme "mojo projekti" na forumu, gledam program "semafor"...
<Atlantic777> uu i meni se taj svideo :)
<Atlantic777> pravo da ti kažem, zbog tog programa i hoću da pokrenemo domaći ppa
<opetnaistommestu> Izvinjavam se što upadam u razgovor, ali moram da pitam - koristim empathy kao irc klijent i morao sam pre par minuta da se izlogujem i ponovo ulogujem i sad pokušavam da pronađem istoriju ovog kanala (sobe) ali ne uspevam. Da li empathy pravi irc log?
<Atlantic777> ne znam, ali mogu da proverim :)
<opetnaistommestu> I ako ne pravi, koji klijent biste mi preporučili?
<Atlantic777> heh za irc, xchat definitivno
<Atlantic777> ili konzolni, koji su malo nezgrapni početnicima, i kao spadaju u ozbiljnije: irssi i weechat
<Atlantic777> imamo jako dobar tekst na vikiju o xchatu
<marw>   opetnaistommestu: ja volim pidgin
<Atlantic777> uh, libpurple...
<Atlantic777> mada ok, neko voli da mu sve bude na jednom mestu :)
<Atlantic777> a nekom je irc jedino mesto :D
<Atlantic777> opetnaistommestu: proveri u ~/.gnome2/Empathy/logs
<opetnaistommestu> Meni su i empathy i pidgin superiška, ali dok empathy ne podržava irc konekciju dok je prozor ugašen pidgin ne podržava file transfer...
<Atlantic777> ili u ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<Atlantic777> i spominje se treća kombinacija sa ~/.local/share/TpLogger/logs/TpLogger/logs
<opetnaistommestu> Da, na trećoj lokaciji su logovi.
<opetnaistommestu> Hvala.
<promis> pidgin pravi log
<opetnaistommestu> Znam, ali ne podržava file transfer.
<Atlantic777> da, pidgin, finch i ostala purple bagra loguje u ~/.purple/
<Atlantic777> ~/.purple/logs/
<promis> opetnaistommestu: irc file transfer?
<Atlantic777> dcc
<Atlantic777> promis: ^
<opetnaistommestu> Ne, nego za npr google chat.
<opetnaistommestu> E, Atlantic777: One prve dve putanje koje si mi napisao... Tamo nemam Empathy folder.
<Atlantic777> opetnaistommestu: moguće, selili su se od verzije do verzije
<opetnaistommestu> Mhm.
<opetnaistommestu> Reko' da nije krnje nešto kod mene...
<Atlantic777> irc ima sasvim finu podršku za transfer fajlova :)
<Atlantic777> opetnaistommestu: baci pogled ovde ;)
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<opetnaistommestu> Ozbiljno? Nisam znao da je to moguće. Ja sam mislio na transfer unutar chat sesije.
<opetnaistommestu> Google talk i ostalo...
<opetnaistommestu> A volim da je sve na jednom mestu, da ne moram da držim deset klijenata upaljeno...
<Atlantic777> da, postoji taj dcc chat i dcc transfer
<Atlantic777> moguće je ostvariti konekciju putem irc protokola direktno od jednog računara do drugog
<Atlantic777> bez posredstva servera
<marw> dcc je nekad bio jedan od omiljenih načina za širenje virusa
<Atlantic777> s tim Å¡to se tada mora otkriti svoja ip adresa
<marw> na windowsu, doduše, i prije nekoliko godina :))
<Atlantic777> a osim direktnog chata mogu se razmenjivati i fajlovi
<Atlantic777> a što se tiče više klijenata na jednom mestu, postoji bitlbee
<Atlantic777> programče koja sve to spaja u jedan irc hub
<marw> Atlantic777: koji još domači programi postoje? baš me zanima. semafor je super ideja, i koliko vidim, upotrebljiv je i koristan.
<Atlantic777> samo se nakačite na taj lokalni irc hub i imate sve svoje naloge unutar irc-a
<Atlantic777> marw: postojao je program za vođenje statistike o utrošenom saobraćaju za domaće 3g modeme
<Atlantic777> morao bih malo da čeprkam po arhivi da nađem ko je to radio
<Atlantic777> i kako se zove projekat
<Atlantic777> ima fantastic001 nešto svojeg, imaš ti...
<Atlantic777> možda ja napišem nešto pametno
<Atlantic777> možemo neke hitne ispravke prevoda držati tamo
<Atlantic777> ima ideja...
<marw> pa stvarno smo, globalno, bruka neviđena
<Atlantic777> mi, vi, oni?
<Atlantic777> ko? zašto?
<marw> "srpsko govorno područje" u smislu programa za sopstvene korisnike
<Atlantic777> kad imamo ljude koji dižu bunu i cepidlače oko pravilnika umesto da rade nešto za zajednicu koja im je ko zna koliko puta pomogla
<marw> :D
<Atlantic777> mada, čini mi se da prvo treba da se cimnu oni koji su „u toku“
<Atlantic777> treba napisati uputstva, savete, primere
<Atlantic777> napisati kako ko može pomoći
<Atlantic777> razvoj nije samo programiranje
<Atlantic777> i prevod, ispravljanje bugova
<Atlantic777> dokumentacija
<marw> nije, to je tačno
<marw> odoh, ln
<Atlantic777> ln
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-06
<joostvb> добро јутро
<mikisid> Sretan Badnjak svim vernicima koji ga slave ;)
<sweetofserbia> <mikisid> Hvaa, takodje.
<AliBabaHT> pozdrav svima
<Atlantic777> pozdrav :)
<AliBabaHT> treba mi mala pomoc oko configuracije X fajla
<AliBabaHT> za grafiku
<Atlantic777> misiš na xorg?
<AliBabaHT> da
<Atlantic777> xorg.conf
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta je problem?
<AliBabaHT> e sad podesim da mi bude odgovarajuca rezolucija, ali kad restartujem sistem opet je HD
<Atlantic777> pošto se izbegava korišćenje xorg.conf
<Atlantic777> ako ne mora i radi bez njega, bolje
<Atlantic777> koji je tačno sistem? ubuntu 11.10 sa Unity?
<joostvb> christo serodi!
<AliBabaHT> root@bt:~# gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AliBabaHT> BackTrack 5
<promis> joostvb: poranio si
<Atlantic777> :)))
<Atlantic777> AliBabaHT: instaliran BT ili neka live varijanta na flashu?
<AliBabaHT> instaliran
<Atlantic777> kde ili gnome?
<Atlantic777> čudno mi da neće da sačuva podešavanje
<Atlantic777> meni su i kde i gnome čuvali bez problema i za dva monitora
<AliBabaHT> KDE
<joostvb> promis: увек
<promis> hehe, čekaj ipak da prođe 00h
<AliBabaHT> menjam u Display and Monitor podesavanja
<Atlantic777> AliBabaHT: ne znam, ja ne bih prčkao po xorg, tako da najbolje da sačekaš.
<AliBabaHT> evo vam xorg
<AliBabaHT> Section "ServerLayout"
<AliBabaHT> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
<AliBabaHT> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
<AliBabaHT> EndSection
<AliBabaHT> Section "Module"
<AliBabaHT> EndSection
<AliBabaHT> Section "Monitor"
<AliBabaHT> 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<AliBabaHT> 	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<AliBabaHT> 	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
<AliBabaHT> 	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
<AliBabaHT> EndSection
<AliBabaHT> Section "Device"
<AliBabaHT> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<AliBabaHT> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<AliBabaHT> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<AliBabaHT> EndSection
<Atlantic777> AliBabaHT: čitaj bre topic
<AliBabaHT> Section "Screen"
<AliBabaHT> 	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
<promis> AliBabaHT: nemoj ovde molim te
<AliBabaHT> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<fb0x> haha
<AliBabaHT> 	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<AliBabaHT> 	DefaultDepth     24
<AliBabaHT> 	SubSection "Display"
<AliBabaHT> 		Viewport   0 0
<AliBabaHT> 		Depth     24
<AliBabaHT> 	EndSubSection
<AliBabaHT> EndSection
<promis> sve si nam reko
<AliBabaHT> :)
<Atlantic777> šta se smeješ? :P
<AliBabaHT> sry
<promis> baci to na paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> sledeći put na paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> u stvari, i ovaj put
<AliBabaHT> nisam znao, izvini
<Atlantic777>  /topic
<Atlantic777> kad dovedem Karolinu, pa počne da kickuje na 3 linije u 3 sekunde...
<joostvb> promis: "prođe" = "to pass" ?
<joostvb> o!
<promis> da
<joostvb> promis: still waiting to pass 00.00?
<promis> yes, tonight it will be christmas
<joostvb> a! of course
<Atlantic777> joostvb: come to the #ubuntu-rs-offtopic, too :)
<joostvb> yes, excuse my noise here
<Miroslav92> moze li mi neko reci kako napraviti ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM32dA_55tc&feature=player_detailpage#t=47s
<Miroslav92> pocetna slika koja se prikaze
<Miroslav> ljudi
<Miroslav> može li mini pitanjce
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-07
<mikisid> Mir božiji, Hristo se rodi.
<Atlantic777> Vaistinu se rodi! :)
<Anpu> Vaistinu se rodi !
<nemysis> Vaistinu se rodi, zdravlje i sreća svima, vera u Boga, a ostalo će samo po sebi doći :)
<promis> Evo stigao je FF 9.0 u 11.04
<nemysis> FF imam ja odavno u FreeBSD
<promis> bilo je pitanje o tome pre neki dan ovde, stoga javljam. inače u 10.04 je to došlo ranije, ili možda tamo imam ppa, ne sećam se.
<Atlantic777> promis: a čudno mi je, ne uklapa mi se u ubuntu šemu.
<Atlantic777> zar nije neko pravilo da kada se pakuje nov ubuntu, uzima se jedna verzija programa
<promis> možda zato što nije lts?
<Atlantic777> i ta verzija se pegla, ispravljaju bube i za to stižu nadogradnje
<Atlantic777> Moraću to da čačnem.
<promis> Došao je iz natty-updates
<promis> 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<promis> Slažem se da pre 10.04 nije tako bilo. Ostajao je stari FF. Mada, tada mozilla nije imala ovakav razvoj FF-a.
<Atlantic777> Da, i to za Mozillu je tačno.
<promis> U to vreme se radio samo prelaz iz FF 2 u FF 3
<Atlantic777> eth1 za wireless http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-wireless-i-bluetooth-pri-pokretanju?pid=186333#pid186333
<Atlantic777> interesantno :)
<promis> video sam, dešava se
<promis> Ali nisam utvrdio da li to pravi neke probleme.
<Atlantic777> ne bi trebalo
<Atlantic777> to je samo alias za uređaj
<Atlantic777> tj. interfejs
<promis> slažem se
<marw> može li mi neko reći kako ke clipboard preveden u OO/LO?
<DZERY> Pozdrav svima :)
<fantastic001> jedna drugarica hoce da stavi mint lxde u vbox, ali kad pokrene .iso pojavi joj se loading... i tako stoji
<fantastic001> ima li neko ideju do cega je problem ?
<fantastic001> Host OS: winblows xp
<fantastic001> RAM: 448
<fantastic001> MB
<fantastic001> VBOX RAM: 200MB
<promis> možda je loš iso
<promis> a i količina rama je prilično bedna
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-08
<connected> jel mogu ja instalirati ubuntu na usb i tako napraviti portabl os?
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Atlantic777> promis: ping
<promis> pong
<Atlantic777> promis: realtime kerneli, može neka imena? :D
<promis> koji ubuntu_
<Atlantic777> nije bitno, treba mi samo source da vidim nešto
<promis> pa bitno je
<promis> nisu isti
<Atlantic777> ne znam, 10.04
<promis> za 32 bit zove se rt kernel
<Atlantic777> i kako se to instalira? Neki PPA, instaliram paket i to je to?
<promis> za 64bit zove se preempt
<promis> imaga u glavnim riznicama
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> A da li si čačkao malo ozbiljnije oko toga? Neki tweakovi u kernelu, pa sam da kompajliraš?
<promis> nisam. život je isuviše kratak za to
<Atlantic777> hehe :D
<promis> računar mi je brz, tako da to nije bitno
<promis> a još bitnije, nemam nikakvih problema, pa stoga nema nipotrebe da se nešto menja, da bi se dobio 1-2%
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-31
<stereo_advance> \o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Assault Cube, kako napraviti LAN server? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-assault-cube-kako-napraviti-lan-server
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Srećna Nova 2013. Godina i Božićni praznici : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-srecna-nova-2013-godina-i-bozicni-praznici
<profiler1982> ljudi sta  radi
<profiler1982> idete li gde veceras
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-01
<pp00> dobro vece
<pp00> sve najbolje u novoj 2013. :)
<pp00> s novom godinom dolaze i novi problemi :D
<pp00> ne radi mi zvuk kada vratim racunalo iz suspenda
<pp00> radi se o desktopu
<pp00> koristim alsa-u
<pp00> kernel 3.6.10-1
<pp00> uvijek neko sranje kada apdejtam kernel -.-
<pp00> i da, radi se o archlinux, ali ako netko ima ideju sto bih jos mogao pokusati..
<pp00> guglao sam ali bez uspjeha
<pp00> hvala
<KeyboardNotFound> Zdravo svima, imam xubuntu 12.10, hocu da ono sto zborim na mikrofon da slusam na zvucniku, dali je moguce ?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-02
<brok> Srećna Nova svima i sve najbolje
<profiler1982> srecna svima nova godina i sve najbolje
<TildaTurn> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<djura-san> može li ko od vas da edituje wiki na ubuntuu rs, treba mi usluga
<djura-san> ?
<Atlantic777> djura-san: kaži
<djura-san> Atlantic777: rešio sam ono što mi je trebalo. Hvala i izvini za cimanje
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-03
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<n1kolaa> Srecna nova godina
<n1kolaa> Ima li nekog
<n1kolaa> treba mi pomoc
<n1kolaa> ?
<brok> zdravo svima i srećna Nova godina kome nisam juče čestitao, sve najbolje momci
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-04
<joostvb> добро јутро i srećna nova godina
<noname234> ljudi, zasto nece preko ssh da pokrece sh skripte
<noname234> ?
<noname234> nece ni da pokrece neke komande
<noname234> ali neke druge hoce
<Kostic> чдк
<noname234> molim?
<Kostic> Пардон, чек
<Kostic> Овако... :)
<Kostic> Треба прво да овластиш скрипту да би могао да је покренеш
<Kostic> значи, chmod +x ./skripta.sh
<Kostic> па ./skripta.sh
<noname234> da je cekiram u properties-u
<Kostic> Зашто?
<noname234> znam, skripta se normalno pokrece na racunaru
<Kostic> Ако радиш у терминалу, ради у терминалу. :)
<noname234> ali nece preko ssh
<noname234> da
<noname234> konkretno, imam ubuntu remote control aplikaciju na androidu. Radi pojacavanje i smanjivanje zvuka, i neke druge stvari
<noname234> ali nece da pokrene skriptu
<noname234> u custom command, otkucam: bash ~/skripta.sh
<noname234> u cemu gresim?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-05
<profiler1982> ima li zive duse
<Atlantic777> ima, ima
<profiler1982> kad god dodjem punna soba vi cute
<profiler1982> radi li ko lens za unity da pretrazuje forum?
<Icy_blue> pa uvek dođeš kada je sat ćutanja..
<profiler1982> i  wiki
<profiler1982> hehe
<Icy_blue> počeo pre 17 minuta.. zato pssst
<profiler1982> treba mi search provider koji pretrazuje i forum i wiki
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-06
<boogyman_> Pre svega, srecno Badnje vece. E, sada idemo sa pitanjem, da li je moguce na jedan USB staviti, Puppy linux i clonezillu, a da oboje budu butabilni?
<bitlord> sve je moguce, samo je pitanje koliko je jednostavno
<bitlord> nisam nikad radio tako nesto, ne znam da li bi trebalo modifikovati postojece ISO image-e, tj. napraviti neki custom image sa bootloader-om
<whostheroot> ꔅ  poz ꔅ
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-30
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-01
 * shumski odo i ja a vi kako (sta) ocete;(
<cukic> č
<profiler1982> #partall
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-03
<Icy_blue> Srećna Nova godina svima! :)
<Kolega2357> Ima li koga ovde treba mi pomoc?
<Atlantic777> ima, izvoli
<Kolega2357> Kako da promenim u Linuxu kada se startuje vreme 24 casovni format?
<Kolega2357> pri logovanju
<Atlantic777> Verovatno treba da postaviš locale.
<Atlantic777> Samo da proverim.
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: koju verziju ubuntua koristiš?
<Kolega2357> 12.04
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> Dakle, na onom početnom login ekranu (lightdm) hoćeš da imaš 24h časovnik?
<Kolega2357> Da
<Atlantic777> Da li je bitno koji će format biti kod ostalih korisnika?
<Kolega2357> Ne to oni mogu i sami da podese
<Kolega2357> Atlantic777 Je si tu
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: jesam, jesam
<Atlantic777> mislim da sam našao šta je
<Atlantic777> u /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf izgleda da može da se podesi clock-format
<Atlantic777> samo da vidim da li radi
<Kolega2357> Jel radi?
<Atlantic777> hm, pa i ne baš
<Atlantic777> lightdm ima neke greetere, unity greeter, kde, gtk...
<Atlantic777> e sad oni imaju podešavanja i izgleda da tu treba da se nagura
<Atlantic777> samo ne mogu da nađem dokumentaciju za unity
<Atlantic777> za gtk sam našao tačno šta treba
<Atlantic777> ok, nešto novo
<Atlantic777>     - Use gsettings instead of /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<Atlantic777> ok, sad sam se naljutio :)
<Atlantic777> izgleda da ne može da se postavi u unity greeteru
<Atlantic777> ajd da vidim da li može nekako da se patchuje
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: koliko ti je bitno da bude baš ovaj login screen?
<Atlantic777> sa gtk greeterom može izgleda fino da se namesti
<Atlantic777> a za ovaj unity greeter to nije predviđeno
<Atlantic777> pokušavam sada da nađem šta tačno treba da se patchuje pa možda uspem i da sredim
<Kolega2357> Pa nije bas da mi je bitno nego pitam kako to da uradim
<Atlantic777> Ok, za unity-greeter je ideja da se menjaju ključevi u gsettings, i to u com.canonical.unity-greeter
<Atlantic777> podešavanja koja su predviđena za menjanje možeš da vidiš ovom komandom u terminalu:
<Atlantic777> gsettings list-keys com.canonical.unity-greeter
<Atlantic777> nažalost, tu nema podešavanja za 24h format
<Atlantic777> ranije je taj unity-greeter koristio /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf fajl za ta podešavanja
<Atlantic777> drugi greeteri, na primer gtk greeter još uvek koriste taj .conf fajl i imaju podešavanje clock-format gde možeš da definišeš u kojem formatu želiš časovnik
<Atlantic777> recimo %H:%M:%S ili nešto slično
<Kolega2357> Jos nesto ako moze zasto mi Linux mesa cirilicu i latinicu kada podesim jezik srpski latinica?
<Atlantic777> Eto je već mnogo veći problem sa kojim ne možemo da se izborimo. :D
<Atlantic777> E, to*
<Atlantic777> a ovo za 24h format ću srediti nekako :D
<Atlantic777> sad me baš nervira :P
<Kolega2357> Moze li se namestiti da se moze nakaciti na LInux preko Remote Desktopa sa Windowsa?
<Atlantic777> Može. Možeš da koristiš vnc ili teamviewer.
<Kolega2357> Kako na primer kada serujem na jednom racunaru foldere koji ima Linux, kako mogu sa drugog da se nakacim i da prebacujem podatke
<Atlantic777> U pitanju su dva računara pod linuxom ili linux i windows kombinacija?
<Atlantic777> Ako je windows i linux, onda je odgovor samba.
<Atlantic777> Mada, samba može da radi i između više linux računara, koliko znam.
<Atlantic777> Inače, između dva linux sistema ja najčešće koristim sftp ili sshfs.
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: ^
<fghjhfh> pozzz
<fghjhfh> neko ziv
<fghjhfh> neko za pomoc
<Kolega2357> Kada sam instaliraon Wine meni nece da pokrene AutoWiki browser zaso?
<Kolega2357> zasto
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: kako si pokušao da ga pokreneš?
<Kolega2357> Preko wine
<Atlantic777> I dobio si nekakvu grešku?
<Kolega2357> nece da se otvori nikako. Pise da trazi .net framework
<Atlantic777> mhm, a jesi li pogledao kako da instalira[ .net unutar wine_
<Atlantic777> ?
<Kolega2357> Nisam pogledao
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-04
<Kolega2357> Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: da?
<Kolega2357> Atlantic777 Da li postoji IRC cloak za bota?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-05
<ock0re4> kako se linux gurui odnose preme wine-u? Da li se to smatra izvesnim "svetogrdjem", tako da se izrazim, ili je potpuno opusteno?
<maletaski> zavisi Å¡ta se koristi sa wineom :P
<Kolega2357> Zasto mi ubuntu mesa cirilicu i latinicu kada postavim da mi jezik bude srpski latinica?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-30
<nikolam> elou
<nikolam> na koji način doprinosite svojoj distribuciji i čime se generalno bavite s njom za svoje potrebe?
<korisnik77> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-01
 * Icy_blue dragim prijateljima srećna i sretna Nova 2015, open & free :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-02
<profiler1982> Srecna nova godina svima!
<Nikihak> Oooo Srbijo
<Nikihak> Moze li malo bratske pomoci?
<kezalo> zdravo, je l' ovaj kutak zivi?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-03
<nikola_> Da li ima neko sekundu da objasni jednu stvarcicu na brzaka?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-05
<tripod_pod> bog "pomaze braco srbi" placem danima i nocima A pominjem "milobita"  i na megdanu ga cekam;(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka9IoHjk7Wo
<tripod_pod> izvinjavam se
<tripod_pod> bio sam n a pogresan kanal
 * tripod_pod a moj brate sta ti kazes?
<tripod_pod> ja
<tripod_pod> dusa me boli
<tripod_pod> a srce trune
<tripod_pod> to mije najvisa mana
 * tripod_pod so sam veru prevrnuo
<dusko> Atla
<dusko> zasto bolan
<dusko> nemas ni najmanje mozga
<dusko> Atlantic777
<dusko> bolan bio
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-06
<n1kolaa> pozdav!
<n1kolaa> Srecna nova i bozic.
<n1kolaa> Imam jedno pitanje. Pa ako neko navrati javite se ;)
<n1kolaa> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-07
<inf4m0us> eee ima li koga?
<mile> Imama samo MONO zvuk. Kako da podesim da bude STEREO ?
<mile> Hvala i pozdrav
<mile> Ubuntu je verzija 14,4
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-08
<Inf4m0us> ima li koga?
<Inf4m0us> pomoc kako mauntovati ntfs particiju od windowsa
<Atlantic777> Inf4m0us: kako si pokušao?
<Atlantic777> to bi trebalo po defaultu da radi na ubuntuu
<Inf4m0us> mount /dev/sda4
<Inf4m0us> nisam na ubuntu :D
<Atlantic777> aham, a koji distro onda?
<Inf4m0us> ArchLinux
<Atlantic777> imaš i #archlinux-rs :)
<Inf4m0us> probao sam ono preko ntfs-3g
<Atlantic777> nije da te teram odavde
<Atlantic777> da, ntfs-3g ti svakako treba
<Inf4m0us> imam ga
<Atlantic777> ali komanda mount /dev/sdxn nije ispravna
<Inf4m0us> al ne kontam kako da mountujem to je sve slicno
<Atlantic777> treba ti i mount point
<Inf4m0us> pise mi nesto
<Inf4m0us> da je u hibrataciji
<Atlantic777> aaa, nije pravilno iskjlučen win
<Atlantic777> fsck?
<Atlantic777> misilm, da li se spominje fsck?
<Inf4m0us> fora je sto sam imao pre ovoga win i restartovao sam ga i ubacio
<Inf4m0us> CD i instalirao arch
<Inf4m0us> a nisam ga ugasio
<Atlantic777> kk
<Atlantic777> fsck to rešava
<Inf4m0us> nego sam na dugme restartovao
<Inf4m0us> debil
<Inf4m0us> ajde molim te ako mozes reci sta da kuca
<Atlantic777> google.com
<Atlantic777> pa onda fsck, pa enter
<Atlantic777> šalim se, ali ako već koristi arch, bilo bi cool da čitaš dokumentaciju
<Atlantic777> jel ti hitno?
<Inf4m0us> nije mi hitno
<Inf4m0us> buraz nego ono reko ako vec znas
<Inf4m0us> da se ne cimam po netu posto radim slab sam sa vremenom za citanje bas
<Atlantic777> probaj samo sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<Inf4m0us> probao sam vec to pre nego sto si mi rekao eo guglao sam nego
<Inf4m0us> kako da ga mountujem
<Inf4m0us> sage: fsck.ext4 [-panyrcdfvtDFV] [-b superblock] [-B blocksize]
<Inf4m0us> 		[-I inode_buffer_blocks] [-P process_inode_size]
<Inf4m0us> 		[-l|-L bad_blocks_file] [-C fd] [-j external_journal]
<Inf4m0us> 		[-E extended-options] device
<Atlantic777> mkdir /tmp/windows; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /tmp/windows; cd /tmp/windows
<Atlantic777> pa pokrenuo ti je fsck.ext4, a koliko vidim, nisi mu rekao na kojoj particiji da primeni
<Inf4m0us> jesam isto tako sto si mi ti rekao to sam kucao
<Atlantic777> a, ok onda, nebitno
<Inf4m0us> a taj mount point nije dobar
<Atlantic777> a ova moja mount komanda Å¡ta je rekla?
<Inf4m0us> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Inf4m0us> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Inf4m0us> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Inf4m0us> bash: cd: /tmp/window: No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> btw, molim te da logove iz terminala kačiš na neki pastebin
<Atlantic777> ako imaju više od 5 linija, ofc :)
<Inf4m0us> okay
<Atlantic777> šta kaše samo: mount ?
<Atlantic777> ili: df
<Inf4m0us> http://pastebin.com/fUQxeGfZ
<Atlantic777> mićo, pa to ti je već mountovano :D
<Inf4m0us> al je prazno
<Atlantic777> cd /mnt/home/user/d
<Inf4m0us> to sam ja mauntovao
<Inf4m0us> nesto preko
<Atlantic777> pa u čemu je onda problem?
<Inf4m0us> nano komandi
<Atlantic777> nano je editor
<Inf4m0us> da
<Inf4m0us> preko editora
<Inf4m0us> text editora
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta si editovao editorom? :D
<Atlantic777> fstab?
<Inf4m0us> da
<Atlantic777> daj cat /etc/fstab
<Atlantic777> ili samo: grep sda4 /etc/fstab
<Inf4m0us> [root@inf4m0us user]# grep sda4 /etc/fstab
<Inf4m0us> /dev/sda4  /mnt/home/user/d  ntfs-3g   defaults		  0       0
<Inf4m0us> [root@inf4m0us user]#
<Atlantic777> dobro, time si podesio da ti se ta particija automatski mountuje
<Atlantic777> čim se pokrene računar
<Atlantic777> sredio si sve kako treba ;)
<Inf4m0us> ali je prazno kontas
<Inf4m0us> otvorim D
<Inf4m0us> nema nista
<Atlantic777> ne znam kakav problem imaš, ali deluje kao da je sve ok
<Atlantic777> ako je prazno, onda je prazno
<Inf4m0us> ahhahah ali nije :D
<Inf4m0us> imam 800gnb
<Inf4m0us> 800gb
<Inf4m0us> na toj particiji LD
<Atlantic777> zapravo, piše da je zauzeto 90%
<Inf4m0us> o tome ti pricam
<Inf4m0us> a unuttra
<Inf4m0us> 0 iitems
<Atlantic777> hm: /mnt/home/user/d
<Inf4m0us> 0 folders :D
<Inf4m0us> not found
<Atlantic777> sudo ls /mnt/home/user/d
<Inf4m0us> tako mi izbaci
<Inf4m0us> sve iz wind
<Atlantic777> ls /mnt
<Inf4m0us> home
<Atlantic777> ok, mislim da vidim Å¡ta je moglo da se dogodi
<Inf4m0us> graficki ne mogu da vidim gde mi je sta mogu samo preko terminala
<Atlantic777> koje grafičko okruženje koristiš tu na archu?
<Inf4m0us> lxde
<Inf4m0us> kako kad nekad plazmu
<Inf4m0us> lightdm
<Atlantic777> lxde beše ima thunar?
<Inf4m0us> e to ne znam sta je :D
<Atlantic777> ili pcmanfm ?
<Inf4m0us> thunrar
<Inf4m0us> za sta su ti programi?
<Atlantic777> to je "windows explorer"
<Atlantic777> ok, hajdemo ovako
<Atlantic777> sudo umount /dev/sda4
<Inf4m0us> eo instalirao sam
<Inf4m0us> pcmanfm
<Atlantic777> zar nisi imao već instaliran?
<Inf4m0us> ne
<Atlantic777> kako god, trebao si da ga imaš :)
<Inf4m0us> ustv jesam
<Inf4m0us> reinstalirao sam ga samo
<Atlantic777> ;)
<Inf4m0us> umountovao sam
<Atlantic777> pcmanfm /mnt
<Atlantic777> i vidi da li imaš ove foldere /mnt/home/user/d
<Inf4m0us> da
<Inf4m0us> a unutra prazno
<Atlantic777> tako i treba
<Atlantic777> a sada kada ručno pokreneš ovo: sudo mount /mnt/home/user/d
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta se desi?
<Inf4m0us> dobijem sve
<Inf4m0us> ali
<Inf4m0us> hoce to
<Inf4m0us> ostati tako kad ga restartujem?
<Atlantic777> pokušaj, možda smo ga sredili sa fsck ili ovim umountovanjem
<Atlantic777> najbolje je da proveriš, ali koliko vidim fstab ti je dobro podešen
<Inf4m0us> to sam ja rucno
<Inf4m0us> podesavao
<Inf4m0us> sa arch wiki
<Atlantic777> to je skroz ok
<Atlantic777> kada se sistem pokreće, on vidi šta piše u fstab i odradi te mount komande kao što bi ih ti peške napisao
<Inf4m0us> davno sam koristio lin sve sam zaborabvio kako se zove onaj program
<Inf4m0us> za muziku
<Inf4m0us> audicious
<Inf4m0us> tako nesto
<Atlantic777> audacious
<Atlantic777> on je najviše nalik na winamp
<Inf4m0us> koji je dobar
<Inf4m0us> za muziku
<Atlantic777> zavisi Å¡ta ti treba
<Inf4m0us> vlc koirstim za video
<Atlantic777> ja sve slušam iz konzole i sa neta, pa koristim mpsyt
<Atlantic777> ako slušam nešto offline, onda mpd + ncmpcpp
<Atlantic777> mpd je music player daemon, on se vrti u pozadini sistema, a ncmpcpp je program kojim možeš da ga kontrolišeš
<Inf4m0us> konzola ocitava youtube?
<Atlantic777> dap, mpsyt
<Atlantic777> pisao sam u libre o tome
<Atlantic777> broj 40
<Atlantic777> može i samo muziku da pošta
<Inf4m0us> zakon
<Atlantic777> ima podršku za playliste
<Inf4m0us> radis li inace?
<Atlantic777> čak može i sam da ti sklopi playlistu, tipa daš mu album i izvođača a on napravi spisak pesama i ptretražuje yt sam i nađe ih sve :)
<Atlantic777> studiram inače, a raduckam nešto usput
<Atlantic777> ne radim dok ne moram :D
<Inf4m0us> to je zakon
<Inf4m0us> mene kolje posao
<Atlantic777> ovako open source se uvek nešto radi
<Inf4m0us> i da hvala ti za ovo
<Atlantic777> np ;)
<Atlantic777> tu sam da pomognem
<Atlantic777> svrati na #lugons
<Atlantic777> tamo je malo više ljudi, uvek će ti neko pomoći
<Atlantic777> ako koristiš i FB, imamo i tamo grupu
<Atlantic777> forumi su malo mrtvi
<Atlantic777> u busu sam, a stigao sam na stanicu
<Atlantic777> čujemo se drugi put ;)
<Atlantic777> ja sam uvek ovde
<Inf4m0us> ahhahah ae vazi ty
<Atlantic777> kk yw bye
<mile> Xubuntu 14.10. Imam samo MONO zvuk ? Pomoc,,,
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-09
<mile> Xubuntu 14.10. imam samo MONO zvuk koji ne mogu/neznam da promenim u stereo. Pomoc?
<nikolam> sta kaze 'pacmd list-sinks | grep name' . postavi izlaz na pastebin.com pa podeli precicu, mile
<mile_> pavmd: "use HELP for information"
<nikolam> pacmd
<nikolam> i pastebin.com je za deljenje rezultata, ne ovde direktno
<mile> pacmd: "use HELP for information"
#ubuntu-rs 2017-01-02
<aleksandar_> pozdrav!
<aleksandar_> potrebna mi je pomoc, da li je neko tu? :)
<niko007> huhu
<niko007> ima koga?
<aleksandar_> ima li nekoga?
<nem122> cao
<nem122> ima koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-01
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyRCkDF11fA
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-03
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb0i5qOPMDo
<milobit-> ja sam rodjen vodje ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqC2hgOKbVw
<milobit-> aj odo dodo Svakog gosta vodje za kratko dosta ;)  ma davno je to bilo Ova mi je najdraza :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> PS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
#ubuntu-rs 2019-01-04
<Dacy> pozdrav linuksasi
<Dacy> imam jedno pitanje kako da napravim skriptu neku il nesto da mi stoji na desktopu i da kad god kliknem da mi vec stoji iskucana komanda u termunalu
<Dacy> recimo hocu da skidam nesto sa youtube i sad stoji  ono tipa linux@linux $ <---- ovde ide komada youtube_dl i link pesme recimo e kako da mi to stalno bude sacuvano
<Dacy> kad god otvorim da stoji youtube komanda i da dodam samo link da ne moram stalno ici strelicom gore ili kucati komadu
<Dacy> ako    neko ima info nek mi jav
<Dacy> i
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-30
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi :)
<milobit-> mene nesto ljedja ustakla
<milobit-> pa sam ti ko tojaga
<milobit-> ali ali nedam se jos!
<milobit-> jos balvane valjam;)
<milobit-> sutea 'baba' ;( slavi a ja danas ;)
<milobit-> Å¡utra*
<milobit-> razdjelili smo se
<milobit-> ja pevam ovu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> i vu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-04
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> pobeze mi 'baba' ;(
<morebit> utece mi!
 * morebit poturci se:(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRYrCynhkac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3jz0IgN5Y8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-05
<Atlantic777-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<Atlantic777-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<Atlantic777-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
